# Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Magazin, Ausgabe Juli

*Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*​
Wir haben sowohl im Magazin wie auch im Forum ja schon seit der Zeit, als wir die ersten Infos zugespielt kamen, über die Vorgänge rund um die Fusion berichtet.

Nachdem sich nun VDSF-Präsident Peter Mohnert mit einem uns von VDSF-Seite zugespielten Brief vom 08.06. 2011 direkt an DAV-Präsident Günter Markstein gewandt hat (wir haben um die Erlaubnis gebeten, diesen veröffentlichen zu dürfen, nachdem ja auch alle VDSF-Landesverände den Brief erhielten), wird es nun vielleicht einmal Zeit, abseits all der "kleinen" Vorkommnisse und Streitereien zwischen den Parteien aufzuführen, welche Fakten bis dato klar stehen und was wie im mehr als wortreichen, aber eher faktenarmen Brief von Herrn Mohnert nur Wortgeklüngel und Schuldzuweisungen sind.

Denn eigentlich ist in den Jahren der Fusionsverhandlungen nicht wirklich viel konkretes passiert. Der Ablauf war relativ einfach und es waren auch nur wenige Knackpunkte. Aber von Anfang an wurden Absprachen nicht eingehalten oder bewusst "missverstanden".
_____________________________________________________________________________

Um das alles wirklich verstehen zu können, muss man auch die Geschichte von Peter Mohnert etwas kennen. Ohne diese Kenntnis sind manche Dinge sonst nicht einzuordnen.

1990, direkt nach der Wende, war Peter Mohnert noch Funktionär im DAV. Und er wollte sich als Präsident des DAV- Bundesverbandes wählen lassen und auch schon damals die Eingliederung des DAV in den VDSF erreichen. Was beides scheiterte, er fand im DAV weder als Präsident noch für die rasche Eingliederung in den VDSF eine Mehrheit.. 

Danach wechselte er zum VDSF, die ihn dann auch zum Präsidenten ihres Bundesverbandes wählten. 
_____________________________________________________________________________


*Der Ablauf der scheiternden Fusion*​*1.:*
Nachdem über fast 2 Jahrzehnte dann nichts geschah, ausser dass man sich gegenseitig ignorierte, kamen Vetreter der Landesverbände beider Seiten aus den Ostbundesländern zusammen und wollten daran arbeiten, dass die Politik der beiden Bundesverbände anglerfreundlich gestaltet werden sollte. 
Dass man gemeinsam gegen Restriktionen kämpfen sollte. Und - daraus folgend - einen gemeinsamen und starken sowie anglerfreundlichen Bundesverband zur Vertretung der Interessen der Angler in Berlin und Brüssel schaffen sollte.

Daraus resultierte dann die bekannte 12er- Kommission, mit je 6 Vertretern beider Verbände. Diese sollten die angelpolitische Zielrichtung eines gemeinsamen Verbandes erarbeiten und die Fusion zu einem gemeinsamen, starken Bundesverband auch organisatorisch vorbereiten.

Das erste öffentliche Resultat dieser Bemühungen war ein *gemeinsames Papier* von VDSF und DAV, in dem diese angelpolitischen Grundsätze aufgelistet wurden:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf

Daraus sollte dann eine gemeinsame Satzung für den neuen Verband erarbeitet werden sowie darauf folgend dann der Verschmelzungsvertrag.
_____________________________________________________________________________
*2.: *
Statt dessen hiess es dann auf einmal von Seiten des VDSF, dass dieses  - *gemeinsam erarbeitete*!! - Papier keinesfalls den Rahmen der Fusion abstecken würde, sondern dass dies nur "ein internes Diskussionspapier" des DAV sei.

Wenn man sich das Papier durchliest, wird das verständlich. Denn viele der dort zuerst von beiden Seiten erarbeiteten Punkte widersprechen dem Verhalten des VDSF in den letzten Jahrzehnten mehr als deutlich.

Da ist die Rede von Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen, rechtlich sicherem zurücksetzten von Fischen, Gebrauch von Setzkescher, dass Spezialverbände gefördert werden sollten, Durchführung von "Hegefischen" und Teilnahme an internationalen Wettangeln, und, und, und.....
_____________________________________________________________________________
*3.: *
Statt also weiter gemeinsam mit der 12er-Kommission an einer neuen Satzung zu arbeiten, wurden wie bekannt auf dem Fischereitag in München die Mitglieder der VDSF-Seite der 12er-Kommission ohne vorherige Information von ihren Pflichten entbunden. Sowohl zu ihrer eigenen Überrasschung wie auch zur Überraschung des DAV.
_____________________________________________________________________________
*4.: *
Der VDSF erarbeitete daraufhin ohne Abstimmung mit dem DAV eine neue Satzung, welche dann auch für den neuen Bundesverband gelten sollte. Es wurde nur immer davon gesprochen, dass mit dieser neuen Satzung alle "Wünsche" des DAV erfüllt worden wären. Allerdings eben wie gesagt, ohne Abstimmung, ohne Gespräche vorher mit dem DAV. 
Das wird wohl seinen Grund gehabt haben.

*Im Gegensatz zu allen Äußerungen, die vom VDSF-Bund immer wieder getan wurden, gab es zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen von beiden Seiten gemeinsam getragenen Satzungsentwurf.*

Vor allem zwei Knackpunkte waren dabei gegeben:
*1.: * Der VDSF will verhindern, dass in der Satzung bei "Zweck des Verbandes" auch das Angeln mit aufgeführt wird, während der DAV darauf besteht, das eine Formulierung wie "Förderung aller Arten nachhaltigen Angelns" da aufgenommen wird.

*2.: * Der DAV wollte die Möglichkeit schaffen, dass auch Präsidiumsmitglieder Dienstverträge  erhalten können, Und zwar, weil das Finanzamt dies dem DAV vorgegeben hatte und der neue Verband auch in Berlin sitzen wird. Das ist laut dem Finanzamt Bedingung für den Erhalt der Gemeinützigkeit.

Dies wird vom VDSF abgelehnt, der wohl lieber die bisherige Praxis der Bezahlung der Präsidiumsmitglieder über das Vereinsrecht beibehalten möchte, welche aber natürlich Mauscheleien Tür und Tor öffnet. 

*Interessant dabei:*
Vom VDSF-Bund wird dazu ja als Argument angeführt, dass bei Annahme der Wünsche des DAV für die Satzung der Status als Naturschutzverband verlustig gehen würde.

Dass Landesverbände des DAV solche Satzungen haben und trotzdem anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind, wird dabei ausgeblendet - und/oder die VDSF-Landesverbände werden darüber nicht oder falsch informiert durch ihren Bundesverband.

*Noch interssanter:*
In der Satzung des ASV-HH (*VDSF!-*Landesverband Hamburg) sind genau diese beiden Punkte genau so enthalten.



> *Frage:*
> Ignoriert diese Tatsache der VDSF-Bundesverband bewusst, um eben nicht fusionieren zu müssen?
> Oder ist das schlichte Unfähigkeit?


_____________________________________________________________________________
*5.: *
Nachdem dann das VDSF-Präsidium unter Führung von Peter Mohnert gemerkt hat, dass der gewünschte Beitritt zu den Bedingungen des VDSF ohne weitere demokratische Diskussion innerhalb des DAV nicht möglich ist, sondern der DAV weiterhin auf seinen Wünschen bestehen würde. 
Die ja so auch im gemeinsamen Grundsatzpapier standen, welches dann vom VDSF als "internes DAV-Diskussionspapier" diskrediert wurde, da kam Anfang dieses Jahres dann die Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen durch das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF - gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss.
_____________________________________________________________________________
*6.: *
Danach muss es wohl vermehrt zu VDSF-internen Diskussionen gekommen sein. 

Aus landespolitischen Zwängen heraus fasste der Thüringer VDSF-Landesverband (TLAV) den Beschluss, aus dem VDSF aus- und in den DAV einzutreten, um die von der Landespolitik gewünschte Fusion der Verbände in Thüringen zu ermöglichen.

Auf der Hauptversammlung des bayrischen VDSF-Landesverbandes wurde wegen Unzufriedenheit mit den Leistungen des VDSF-Bundsverbandes und den dafür zu hohen Kosten sowie der Unzufriedenheit über das Verhalten des VDSF-Bundesverbandes bei den Fusionsverhandlungen beschlossen, spätestens bis zum 31. 03. 2012 aus dem VDSF auszutreten, wenn nicht vom Bundesverband die Forderungen des bayrischen Landesverbandes umgesetzt werden würden. 
_____________________________________________________________________________
*7.: *
Daraufhin wurde vom VDSF-Bundesverband (geschäftsführendes Präsidium sowie Verbandsaussschuss) dem DAV wieder "Gespräche angeboten"; allerdings nur unter der Vorausetzung, dass der DAV sich ohne weitere Diskussionen den Forderungen des VDSF beugen sollte.
_____________________________________________________________________________
*8.: *
Und nun liegt uns der eingangs erwähnte Brief von Peter Mohnert an Günter Markstein vor, in dem wiederum explizit verlangt wird, dasss der DAV endlich ohne weiter Diskussionen zu den Bedingungen des VDSF überzutreten habe und dies einzige Grundlage sei. 
_____________________________________________________________________________


Nun wird es interessant sein zu sehen, in wie weit sich die Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden dieses Spiel vom VDSF-Bund weiter gefallen lassen.
Und wie lange der DAV braucht um zu begreifen, dass mit diesen jetzigen Funktionären im VDSF - Bund- wie Landesverbände - keine Fusion möglich ist, die etwas für Angler bewegen würde.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Diskussionen zur Fusion und den Verbänden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Moin,

die für Angler beste Variante wäre, wenn sich der VDSF vom DAV übernehmen liesse.
Wäre ja auch mal ein ausgleichendes Moment in den verschiedenen Übernahmen/Eingliederungen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Oder die Landes/Kreis/Regionalverbände und die Vereine aus dem VDSF aus- und zum DAV übertreten...

Da kriegen sie dann jedenfalls mal zumindest mehr fürs Geld geboten als immer nur neue Restriktionen und Verbote ;-))


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Das wäre auch i.O.


----------



## DJTMichel (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Dies wird vom VDSF abgelehnt, der wohl lieber die bisherige Praxis der Bezahluing der Präsidiumsmitglieder über das Vereinsrecht beibehalten möchte, welche aber natürlich Mauscheleien Tür und Tor öffnet....


 
Abgesehen von den letzten 8 Worten, die ich als Unterstellung werte, eine schlüssige Zusammenfassung. Als DAV - Mitglied frage ich mich, wie lange man auf VDSF Seite noch an Herrn Mohnert festhält?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich behaupte nicht, dass die das so tun, sondern nur, dass das die einfache Möglichkeit eröffnet..


----------



## locotus (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich verfolge dieses ganz Schmierentheater (Fusion) hier nun schon ein ganze weile. In meinen Augen ist mittlerweile soviel Porzellan zerschlagen worden, das eine Fusion unter den jetzigen Bedingungen und mit den jetzigen Personen einfach nicht mehr durchführbar ist. Ich hoffe, dass man das beim DAV auch so sieht und gegenüber dem VDSF geschlossene Stärke demonstriert. Lieber jetzt ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.


----------



## cafabu (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Mein Güte, diese Fusionsposse ist eine einzige Profilneurose.
Übrigens wäre ich für einen Europäischen Anglerverband.
Carsten


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich wäre mittlerweile für gar keinen Verband.
Ein allgemeiner Erlaubnisschein vom Bund; das Geld fliesst in Renaturierungsprojekte, o.ä.
Ein Erlaubnisschein vom Besitzer/Pächter bei Binnengewässern, der ja auch Besatz o.ä. bezahlt.
Fertig!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Nun, zumindest ist absolut unklar und undurchsichtig, ob und inwieweit die eigens vom VdSF gegründete "VDSF Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH" dazu dient, irgendwelche Mauscheleien durchzuziehen.
Ich frage mich schon seit geraumer Zeit, warum jemand wie Mohnert mit solcher Besessenheit an seinem Posten klebt.
Jedem halbwegs vernünftig denkfähigen Menschen ist mittlerweile klar geworden, dass ohne die Person Mohnert bzw. mit einer grundlegend anders funktionierenden VdSF-Führung auch das zerschnittene Tischtuch ersetzbar wäre und konstruktive Fusionsbemühungen im Sinne der Angler tatsächlich wieder möglich wären.
Also: Was hat P.M. davon, an seinem Stuhl zu kleben? Wenn es einfach nur Machtbesessenheit ist, dann nimmt diese derart psychotische Züge an, dass er absolut untragbar ist. Also wäre es natürlich umso interessanter zu wissen, ob nicht irgendwelche schnöden monetären Gründe im Zusammenhang mit dieser ominösen GmbH eine Rolle spielen.
Die Homepage des Ladens lässt überhaupt keine Rückschlüsse zu. Ich hab da noch nichtmal ein Impressum gefunden, was nach meinem Kenntnisstand ohnehin einen Verstoß gegen das Telemediengesetz darstellt, aber vielleicht ist es auch nur zu gut versteckt #c. Da aber nach Deutschem Recht eine GmbH nicht zur Veröffentlichung der GuV verpflichtet ist, lässt sich auch leider nicht ermitteln, woher sie ihre Einkünfte bezieht und wohin diese fließen #c

Also wäre -zumindest auf diesem Weg- eine theoretische Möglichkeit für Mauscheleien gegeben, so, wie Thomas das auch schon gesagt hat, ganz einfach über das Vereinsrecht, denn ein Verein kann und darf Gesellschafter einer GmbH sein. Was diese GmbH dann macht, ob sie und ihre wirtschaftlichen Entscheidungen vom Gesellschafter gesteuert werden oder nicht, ob der Gesellschafter sie mit zusätzlichen Mitteln aus seinem Vermögen (in diesem Falle also des Verbandsvermögens) stützt, etc. bleibt im Verborgenen.

Faktisch unbestritten ist jedoch, dass zwar der VdSF sehr wohl in Form eines wirtschaftlichen Konstruktes über die rein theoretische Möglichkeit verfügt, Gelder bzw. finanzielle Zuwendungen am Auge der Öffentlichkeit vorbei zu steuern, dass es aber -zumindest bisher- keinerlei Anhaltspunkte gibt, die die Vermutung rechtfertigen, dass dieses Konstrukt zu diesem Zweck in irgend einer Form Verwendung gefunden hätte.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch nichtmal ein Impressum gefunden, was nach meinem Kenntnisstand ohnehin einen Verstoß gegen das Telemediengesetz darstellt,



Stopp!!!
Ich nehme das hiermit sofort zurück!!!!
AUf der Unterseite VDSF-Shop gibt's auch das Impressum!!!

Nochmal zurück zum GmbH-Recht:
Die Gehälter der Geschäftsführung müssen nicht veröffentlicht werden!
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Das mit der GmbH ist ja nur ein weiterer undurchsichtiger Punkt.
Der VDSF hatte trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung nie dem DAV die zu Grunde liegenden Verträge zugestellt, obwohl das bei einer Fusion - die VDSF-GmbH als 100%-Tochter des VDSF ist ja da mitbetroffen - zwingend notwendig gewesen wäre..


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Aber wer weiss was da alles ans Licht käme . . .:m

Wer da wohl überhaupt drüber Bescheid weiss?
Nur [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Peter Mohnert, Dr. Fritz Bergmann, Uwe Schuller  [/SIZE][/FONT] und ihre Sekretärinnen oder auch die angeschlossenen Landesverbände bzw. ihre Vorsitzenden?
Müssen die irgendwo Rechenschaft ablegen?


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Von mir aus sollen die eine gescheites Gehalt haben, so sie denn für meine Interessen arbeiten.
Machen sie aber nicht.
Daher brauche ich die Leute nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

@ volkerma:
So Du in einem beim VDSF organisierten Verein bist:
Dann sorg dafür, dass euer Verein austritt...
Sicher könnt ihr mit dem für die Verbandschose gesparten Geld viel Gutes für den Verein tun.....

Antrag auf der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung einbringen oder dazu Mitstreiter suchen und eine Sondersitzung beantragen..


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Nö Thomas,

wohne doch schon ein paar Jährchen in MV.
Ich bezahle nix mehr für den VDSF.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Naja, nach der komischen "Umfirmierung" nach der Wende des DAV zum VDSF in M-V haben die ja noch viele der DAV-Positionen behalten und ebenso die Möglichkeit, viele Verbandsgewässer zu beangeln..

Von daher gehts ja den Anglern in M-V so schlecht nicht...

Nur warum sie beim VDSF bleiben, statt wieder zu einem wirklichen Anglerverband zu gehen, werd ich mit meinem begrenzten Horizont nicht begreifen..

Auch da wirds dann wohl am Ende um Pfründe, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten gehen..


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Thomas,

hier kann ich mich, wenn ich will, aus dem ganzen Klüngel raushalten.
Küstenkarte MV, kostet fürs Jahr 20 Euro, mich gar nichts.
Damit kann ich so viel Fläche befischen...
Und Meerforellen und Lachse gibt es sogar...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit der GmbH ist ja nur ein weiterer undurchsichtiger Punkt.
> Der VDSF hatte trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung nie dem DAV die zu Grunde liegenden Verträge zugestellt, obwohl das bei einer Fusion - die VDSF-GmbH als 100%-Tochter des VDSF ist ja da mitbetroffen - zwingend notwendig gewesen wäre..



Warum auch???
Wenn der VdSF mit den damaligen Stimmen seiner Mitgliedsversammlung 1978 irgendeine GmbH gegründet hat, liegt ein rechtskräftiger und abgeschlossener Vorgang vor.
Jetzt bleiben genau zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Diese GmbH wird in die Verbandssatzung aufgenommen und damit verfügt, dass Änderungen in der Gesellschafts- und Gesellschafterstruktur nur über die Mitgliederversammlung in die GmbH eingebracht werden dürfen.
2.) Genau dies wird nicht getan, dann hat vielleicht die Mitgliederversammlung 1978 die Verwendung von Verbandsmitteln zur Erbringung der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Einlage (damals mind. 50.000 DM) in die GmbH abgesegnet. Mit Gründung ist anschließend die GmbH ein rechtlich eigenständiges Unternehmen (juristische Person), das völlig frei wirken kann. Die Übertragung der Geschäftsanteile ist anschließend nur abhängig von den Regelungen des §15 GmbH-Gesetz. 
Welcher Status da hinsichtlich der Verteilung der Geschäftsanteile aktuell besteht, steht im Handelsregister.

Aber die Möglichkeit, dass die GmbH gar nicht im "Besitz" des VdSF ist, besteht genauso, wie die viel höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese zwar zum VdSF-Bestand gehört, aber nicht satzungsrelevant ist. In diesem Fall würden die Geschäftsanteile der GmbH zwar vom alten auf den fusionierten Verband übertragen (und die GmbH müsste die Änderung der Gesellschafterliste notariell beurkunden und im Handelsregister eintragen lassen, §40 GmbH-Ges.), der neue Verband müsste aber überhaupt nichts dafür tun.
Also: Warum sollte man diesen Fakt in den Fusionsverhandlungen besprechen?


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da aber nach Deutschem Recht eine GmbH nicht zur Veröffentlichung der GuV verpflichtet ist, lässt sich auch leider nicht ermitteln, woher sie ihre Einkünfte bezieht und wohin diese fließen #c
> 
> .


 
Moin stimmt so nicht , hast ne PIN dazu, müssen mal klären wegen Veröffentlichung etc.
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Doch, stimmt genau so.

Der Geschäftsbericht der VdSF-GmbH ist öffentlich und kann hier nachgelesen werden.
Darin ist zwar die Bilanz, aber nicht die GuV veröffentlicht.
Der Gewinn dieser GmbH ist sehr gering...:m


----------



## ivo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ja, also es ist richtig, dass die Herren im VDSF irgendwie von ihrer GmbH profitieren. Sie haben nie die Zahlen offen gelegt. Was zu einer Fusion dazu gehört. 

Ich denke, dass da Gelder fließen.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Doch, stimmt genau so.
> 
> Der Geschäftsbericht der VdSF-GmbH ist öffentlich und kann hier nachgelesen werden.
> Darin ist zwar die Bilanz, aber nicht die GuV veröffentlicht.
> Der Gewinn dieser GmbH ist sehr gering...:m


 
Gebe mich geschlagen, leider:m

Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Interessant wäre wo was hin fließt.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich kenne jetzt die alten Gepflogenheiten mit meinen jungen 26 Jahren leider nicht mehr, da ich ja im Grunde nach und nach mit den Restriktionen aufgewachsen bin.

Aber wenn ich mir die von Thomas zusammen gefassten empirischen Hintergrunde durchlese, sehe ich dass hier einiges schief gelaufen ist....

Was die Person P.M angeht, ich denke da ist sehr viel Frust und Machthaberei dabei. Beim DAV hats damals nicht gereicht und nun ist er im VDSF am Hebel .... und das kostet er auch entsprechend aus.

Zudem sieht die Anglerschaft auch hier mal wieder, dass es rein um Lobbyismus und ums Geld geht. Die Interessen der Angler werden vom VDSF mit Füßen getreten und dafür auch noch Beiträge erhoben. Sowas macht mich echt traurig....

ich kann gar nicht so viel Schreiben, was mir gerade durch den Kopf geht. Aber als Angler in Deutschland muss man sich Jahr für Jahr Sorgen machen, inwiefern wir bald überhaupt noch unser Hobby ausüben dürfen und in welchem Umfang.....

Angler sind Gesellschaftlich immer noch viel zu oft als arme Tierqüäler verpöhnt.... wie die gewerbliche Hochseefischerei vorgeht, ist den Kunden, die im Discounter TK Fischfilets kaufen aber anscheinend egal.......


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Na ja, bleibt die nächste Frage offen:|kopfkrat
Warum ziert sich die Tochtergesellschaft eines gemeinnützigen Naturschutzverbandes, ihre Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung zu veröffentlichen???:m #c

Doch nicht etwa deshalb, weil darin der Posten "Löhne und Gehälter" auftaucht...????

...ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt (zum 2.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Der Gewinn dieser GmbH ist sehr gering...


Und Gewinnvorträge mit teilweise über 80.000 Euro/Jahr in den letzten Jahren teilweise überraschend hoch bei um 200.000 bis 300.000 Euro Umsatz......
Einer Bewertung dazu enthalte ich mich...


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Warum ziert sich die Tochtergesellschaft eines gemeinnützigen Naturschutzverbandes, ihre Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung zu veröffentlichen???:m #c
> 
> Doch nicht etwa deshalb, weil darin der Posten "Löhne und Gehälter" auftaucht...????


 
Meine Meinung als Vertriebler und BWL Student  .... Niemals *gg* !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle Landesverbände über diese wichtigen Dinge bei solchen Summen, um die es da geht, vom Bundesverband bestens informiert sind.

Vielleicht ist irgendwann mal einer der Landesverbandsfürsten dann so frei,  die ihn über die Mitgliedsvereine schliesslich bezahlenden Angler zu informieren, was da alles abgeht......

Oder die dem VDSF angeschlossenen Vereine entziehen den Verbandsfunktionären endlich das Vertrauen (wie im Hamburger VDSF-Verband ja schon passiert, auch da wurde der Vorstand wegen undurchsichtiger finanzieller Geschichten auf der JHV nicht entlastet).

Oder noch besser:
Sie wechseln gleich vom von Anglern bezahlten Naturschutzverband VDSF in einen richtigen Anglerverband, damit sich die Angler wieder besser aufgehoben fühlen können..


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Moin

Jede fahrt,jedes treffen,jede Versammlung....etc.bringt einem.....etc.einen gewissen Bonus.

Ich kann noch nicht so sprechen wie ich gern würde,erst ende des Jahres bin ich "frei".

Aber manche hier im AB müssen da 1-2 Wochen für arbeiten,was wieder andere an einem Abend bekommen.

Wenn man nun bedenkt das es z.t. bis zu 3-4 Versammlungen....in der Woche/Monat gibt (je nach Jahreszeit) kann sich jeder sein teil denken.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich finde es sehr gut, wenn gute, professionelle Verbandsfunktionäre anständig für ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden würden - besser als die Amateure, die sich übers Vereinsrecht mit Pauschalen und Fahrt/Übernachtungskosten duchmogeln müssen..

Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich das finden guter, professioneller  Verbandsfunktionäre im VDSF, denen man das Geld auch wirklich gönnen würde....

Denn die würden - egal ob Landes- oder Bundesverband, zumindest ihre Mitglieder richtig und zeitnah informieren über die verschiedenen hier angesprochenen Vorgänge..

Ist mir persönlich aber kein Verband(sfunktionär) aus dem VDSF bekannt, der seine ihn bezahlenden Angler da wirklich umfassend informiert hätte...


----------



## ivo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Mir sind 2 fest angestellte und bezahlte Funktionäre lieber als 50 ehrenamtliche. Den die müssen alles nebenbei machen und irgendwas fällt dabei immer hinten runter, die Arbeit oder das Ehrenamt. So sind z.B. Verhandlungen mit Ämtern, Politikern usw schlecht am Wochenende zu führen. Aber das will der VDSF ja nicht.


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Spricht ja auch nix gegen Fahrtkosten.......aber wir Angler zahlen z.t. Kosten die für uns keine Vorteile bringen,weil gewisse Leute uns zwar öffentlich Vertreten(zumindestens sagen sie das),aber sonst nicht direkt am/beim Verein-Angler sind, oder besser gesagt sich nicht so einsetzen wie wir das fast alle gern hätten.

Da kommt wieder die Positions und Machtgeilheit einiger durch und dessen netten Begleiterscheinungen.

Da liegt der Hund begraben.

lg


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Gute Leute kosten gutes Geld.
Das war schon immer so.
Hat ja auch keiner was gegen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Warum treiben wir denn keine Sommerrevolution der Angler vorran und jagen die Verbandsspitze um Herrn M ... einfach zum Teufel.Der benimmt sich ja gerade so als wäre er irgend ein Diktator und nur was er will ist richtig.
Er ist von uns gewählt ,also schmeißen wir den Despoten endlich raus und lassen es Leute machen die Ahnung haben und etwas für die Angler tun. 
 DA in der Saison meine Zeit begrenzt ist könnten ja mal einer der Etwas Zeit hat eine Unterschriftensammlung in die Wege leiten in der Herr Mohnert aufgefordert wird unverzüglich seine Ämter abzugeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Eure Vereinsvorstände haben ihre Landesverbandsfunktionäre machen lassen und die haben dann wieder sowohl Herrn Mohnert einstimmig wiedergewählt.
Wie sich auch nicht gegen die Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss gewehrt. 
Noch haben sie irgendwas zu dem Brief gesagt, denn nun Herr Mohnert an Herrn Markstein geschickt hat.

Nicht umsonst schreibt ja Herr Mohnert, dass die VDSF-Funktionäre ja eh alles abnicken, was ihnen vorgelegt wird..

*Euren Vereinsvorständen ist also augenscheinlich wurscht, was ihr als Angler denkt oder wollt.*

Und sie unterstützen diese elende "Verbandsarbeit" des VDSF weiter, indem sie mit eurem Geld weiter den VDSF finanzieren.

Und das lasst ihr euch doch auch seit Jahren gefallen, was sollte da eine Unterschriftenaktion bringen?

*Das einzige, was die Herren im VDSF zum nachdenken bringt, ist der noch schnellere Austritt von immer mehr Vereinen aus dem VDSF.*

Was habt ihr denn von den 10 - 20 Euro, die euer Vereinsvorstand jedes Jahr von eurem Vereinsbeitrag an den VDSF überweist?

Mehr Regeln, mehr Verbote mehr anglerfeindliche Politik!!
Und sonst??

*Wenn ihr wirklich was ändern wollt, stellt bei eurem Verein einen Antrag auf Austritt aus dem VDSF.*

Wenn eine Verbandszugehörigkeit für wichtig erachtet wird, dann auch einen Antrag auf Aufnahme in den DAV. Da werdet ihr dann unterstützt, könnt meist noch die Gewässerpools nutzen, es wird allgemein anglerfreundlichere Politik gemacht - Da hättet ihr mehr davon und euer Verein auch.

Wenn nicht, könnt ihr in eurem Verein mit dem dann für die elende Arbeit des VDSF gesparten Geldes viel sinnvolles jedes Jahr bezahlen - immer noch besser als weiter die VDSF-Funktionäre mit eurem sauer verdienten Geld zu bezahlen...

*Das ist die einzige Sprache, welche diese Verbandsfunktionäre im VDSF anscheinend verstehen - die Wünsche der Angler werden ja seit Jahrzehnten ignoriert..*


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Gut gebrüllt Löwe....#r


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Danke...


----------



## ivo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Öhm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht beim VDSF pro Nase so ca 2€ an den Verband. 
Dafür leistet er sich u.a. "schöne" (unnötige und teure) Fotos auf der Grünen Woche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Öhm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht beim VDSF pro Nase so ca 2€ an den Verband.


Vom Landes- an den Bundesverband, ja.

Aber der Landesverband muss ja seine Funktionäre auch bezahlen..

Daher bezahlt Dein Verein von Deinem Mitgliedsbeitrag für Deine Verbandszugehörigkeit im VDSF  (je nach Bundesland) eben insgesamt so zwischen 10 und 20 Euro..

Für Nachtangelverbote, erschwerten Zugang zum Angeln, Wertungangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot etc., etc. etc...

Für das gleiche Geld setzt sich der DAV für  die Angler ein und deren Interessen.

Und selbst wenn ihrs in eurem Verein nur versaufen würdet, wärs immer noch viel besser, als es dem VDSF zu geben..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das einzige, was die Herren im VDSF zum nachdenken bringt, ist der noch schnellere Austritt von immer mehr Vereinen aus dem VDSF.*
> 
> *Wenn ihr wirklich was ändern wollt, stellt bei eurem Verein einen Antrag auf Austritt aus dem VDSF.*



Ich verfolge diese leidige Diskusion nun auch schon einige Zeit mit und ich gebe dir/euch in den Aussagen grundlegend recht.

Aber die zwei von mir oben zitierten Aussagen von Thomas sind leider nicht so einfach durchzusetzen, so sehr ich auch mit ihm in dieser Aussage übereinstimme.

Die meisten Vorstände in den Angelvereinen sind "alte Männer" und mit dem VDSF "aufgewachsen".
Einfache Regel: da waren wir vor 20 Jahren schon Mitglied und wir bleiben auch noch die nächsten 20 Jahre dabei.

Fazit: wenn ich als einfaches Mitglied den Antrag auf Austritt stelle, dann wird der 100% abgelehnt!
Wenn der Antrag überhaupt zur Abstimmung zugelassen wird.

Weil einfach zu wenige Mitglieder sich dafür interessieren! Oder aber auch der Meinung sind das die Aussagen des Vorstandes immer richtig sind und das man die zu befolgen hat.
Ich brauche nur mal bei mir im Verein rumzufragen wer das Thema mitverfolgt... Die Fragezeichen über den Köpfen sind riesengroß!

Wer liest denn von denen die Verbandszeitungen oder verfolgt hier und in anderen Foren die Diskusion? 
Und die paar Hansels die es tun kämpfen gegen Windmühlen.

Versucht doch nur mal in einem Verein in den Vorstand zu kommen... Das ist fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit! Denn die Vorstandsmitglieder, die am unfähigsten sind, kleben am meisten an ihrem Stuhl. Sie haben ja auch ein gutes Vorbild....
Oder aber der Posten ist schon unter der Hand an einen getreuen Gefolgsmann (Stellvertreter) versprochen worden.


Denn wenn beim VDSF wirklich so "gemauschelt" wird, kann ich mir gut Vorstellen das so mancher Vereinsvorstand da seine Felle davonschwimmen sieht bzw. aus Angst vor`m "Godfather of VDSF" abgewatscht zu werden die Sache absägen wird.

Und jetzt muss ich mal ein wenig `rumspinnen, lasst uns mal das "was-wäre-wenn-Spiel" spielen...

_*Was wäre wenn auch nur 30.000 aller Anglerboard-User: 

- eine Petition unterschreiben das wir die Fusion mit dem DAV wünschen, aber zu unseren bzw. deren Konditionen?* *

- dem gesammten Vorstand des VDSF schriftlich unser Vertrauen entziehen! Jeder User schreibt seinen eigenen Brief... 30.000 Briefe (oder auch E-Mails) dürften wohl dem Server oder der Poststelle einige Probleme bringen.* *
Und sind der örtlichen Presse garantiert eine Meldung wert.

- Bei einer erneuten Wiederwahl der VDSF-Spitze die Wahl anfechten? 30.000 Einsprüche gegen ein Wahlergebnis könnten sie nicht ignorieren.* *

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mit solchen legalen Aktionen, die Sache zu unseren Gunsten zu wenden.* _


Anderes Beispiel, aber gleiche Thematik: durch die Mitgliedschaft in  einem Angelverein ist der "gemeine Angler" ja zwangsläufig Mitglied im  VDSF.

So weit, so gut (oder schlecht)

Jetzt macht er öffentlich Stimmung gegen den VDSF, ist ja auch sein gutes Recht.

In einem halben Jahr will der Angler z.Bsp. einen Lehrgang zum Gewässer-  oder Jugendwart machen. Was meint ihr denn, was da wohl die VDSF-Oberen  zu sagen werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Aber die zwei von mir oben zitierten Aussagen von Thomas sind leider nicht so einfach durchzusetzen, so sehr ich auch mit ihm in dieser Aussage übereinstimme.


Von einfach hab ich auch nix geschrieben....




> Was wäre wenn auch nur 30.000 aller Anglerboard-User:


Ich teile Deinen Optimismus nicht.

Es werden hier vielleicht 300, aber kein 30.000 Unterschriften zusammen kommen.

Die Angler hier sind ja keine anderen als im Verein, wo sie sich auch alles gefallen lassen und mit ihrer sauer verdienten Kohle über den Vereinsbeitrag den anglerfeindlichen VDSF finanzieren..

Und was irgendwo veröffentlicht wird, interessierte den VDSF noch nie, sowenig wie Fragen beantwortet werden.

*Daher ist der einzige Weg, Vereinskollegen zu informieren, mit ihnen zusammen den Antrag auf Austritt stellen und dann - gerade weil meist wenig Leute zur Sitzung kommen - diesen Antrag dann auch durchbringen..*

Und die Stimmen sind im Verein einfacher zusammen zu bringen, als im Regional- oder Landesverband..

*Oder man lässt sich halt weiter nicht nur alles gefallen, sondern bezahlt das auch noch..*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

PS:
@ asphaltmonster:
Ansonsten hast Du sehr gut beschrieben, warum sich solche Leute und Verbände halten können....


----------



## ivo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Daher bezahlt Dein Verein von Deinem Mitgliedsbeitrag für Deine Verbandszugehörigkeit im VDSF  (je nach Bundesland) eben insgesamt so zwischen 10 und 20 Euro..
> ...



Öhm, ick seien nicht im VDSF, da auf der richtigen Seite der Mauer geboren.

Und ich will den VDSF nicht. Sehr zum Leidwesen meines LV-Präsidenten, nicht Herr ....

Der wird sich wieder über meine Äußerungen ärgern, genau wie Meister Markstein. Aber was solls, manch einer braucht den Druck von der Basis.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> @ asphaltmonster:
> Ansonsten hast Du sehr gut beschrieben, warum sich solche Leute und Verbände halten können....



Danke für die Blumen:l, jetzt werde ich aber verlegen und ein bischen rot...


Da ich ja meine Vereinskollegen gut kenne... Ich weiß jetzt schon wie diese JHV ausgehen würde.:vik:

Jubel, Trubel, Heiterkeit.... 

Selbst wenn ich auf jedem Vereinsfischen dabei wäre, jedesmal auf dieses Thema hinweisen würde und versuchen würde das die Sache diskutiert wird... Bei der JHV ist das alles wieder Makulatur!

Da zählt nur das die Wahlen möglichst einstimmig abgeschlossen werden und das der andere Schnick Schnack schnell vorbei ist.
Desto früher kann man nach Hause oder sich einen hinter die Binde kippen.

Und ich verwette meinen Hintern das es so auch in 80% aller anderen Vereine abgeht.

Nochmal zum Thema _"...versucht doch in den Vorstand zu kommen oder im Verein etwas zu bewirken_"

Meinst du wirklich, das z.Bsp eine Rentner-Gang (denn der Altersdurchschnitt liegt nun mal in vielen Vereinen bei Ü50) einen voll tattoowierten Glatzkopf (so einen wie mich) in den Vorstand wählen würde? Geschweige denn sich von so einem etwas (negatives) über den VDSF sagen bzw. erklären lassen würde?
Und der dann vllt. nicht aus dem Dorf, sondern von außerhalb kommt oder zugezogen ist?

Niemals! Wie sieht das denn aus, so einer im Vorstand, das ist unmöglich usw usw usw....

Lieber zereissen sie sich das M..l über den Nachbarn und seinen neuen Wagen o.ä.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Tipp:
Wir haben hier je nun wirklich genügend Infos über die Machenschaften des VDSF.

Dürfen gerne ausgedruckt und verbreitet werden.

Auch Links zu den Diskussionen an alle Dir bekannten Angler verschicken, ist sicher nicht falsch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858


Jahrzehntelang haben die Angler ihre Vereins-  und Verbandsfunktionäre nicht nur finanziert, sondern sich auch in keinster Weise gegen deren anglefeindliche Umtriebe gewehrt - Das ändert sich nicht von jetzt auf gleich.

ABER:
*Der Anfang ist IMMER die Information - also ran..*

Dass es dann vielleicht bei der näxten oder übernäxten Hauptversammlung klappt mit dem Austritt aus dem VDSF...


PS:


> Und ich verwette meinen Hintern das es so auch in 80% aller anderen Vereine abgeht.


Und wenn die restlichen 20% dann schonmal austreten würden aus dem VDSF, wäre das ein mehr als guter Anfang...
;-)))))


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich möchte dem sehr guten "Was-wäre-wenn"-Ansatz auch noch meine Absage erteilen.
Selbst wenn wir 50.000 Unterschriften sammeln würden, wären diese Makulatur, da die Rangordnung unterhalb des VdSF eben die Landesverbände sind, darunter die Vereine und dann erst die Mitglieder.
Sprich: Einzelne Angler müssen ihren Verein(svorstand) hinter sich bringen, genügend Vereinsvorstände ihren Landesverband und der erst könnte was gegen die Mohnertschen Machenschaften ausrichten oder eben aus dem VdSF austreten.

Einfach nur zu dumm, dass dies Thema keinerlei Medieninteresse hervorruft. Wenn ein Spiegel TV oder eine Akte sich dahinter klemmen würden, kämen vermutlich Leichen ans Tageslicht, von denen wir alle nicht mal träumen wollten...


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder die Landes/Kreis/Regionalverbände und die Vereine aus dem VDSF aus- und zum DAV übertreten...
> 
> Da kriegen sie dann jedenfalls mal zumindest mehr fürs Geld geboten als immer nur neue Restriktionen und Verbote ;-))




|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## barschkönig (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich finde es wird keine Fusion geben solange der alte Vorstand des VDSF oben bleibt und was zu sagen hat. Es sollten welche sein die für Veränderungen bereit sind und vor allem über einige sinnlose Gesetze des VDSF mal gründlich nachdenken.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Kurzum gesagt: wir haben als Knechte und Zahlmeister keine Möglichkeit, die Obrigkeit... öhm.... zu verjagen, mal harmlos ausgedrückt. 

Wir sollten eine Revolution anzetteln...  in Frankreich hat sowas auch mal geklappt.

Ist ja auch irgendwo logisch, die Funktionäre haben wohl dafür gesorgt das die einfachen Soldaten ihnen nicht in den Rücken schießen können.

Und wir haben wirklich keinerlei Möglichkeit die Vorstände zu überspringen? 

Was ist mit einem "offenen Brief/Brandbrief" in einer Zeitung bzw. wie könnte man diese Sache wirkungsvoll an eine große Zeitung (oder privaten TV-Sender) verkaufen?

Wenn ich es recht gelesen habe dann steht ja zumindestens der Verdacht der Vorteilsnahme/Veruntreuung von Vereinsvermögen im Raum. 

Meines Wissens nach ist das ein Straftatbestand. Somit *muß*, wenn sie einen Hinweis bekommt, die Staatsanwaltschaft ermitteln.
Ich mach mich da mal schlau, ich kenne da jemand|rolleyes

Wie schaut es denn aus mit der Vergabe des "EV"? Das macht ja bestimmt auch eine Behörde... Wenn jetzt nun der begründete Verdacht besteht, das hier Mitgliedsbeiträge in dunklen Kanälen versickern, müßte doch hier auch jemand die Sache nachprüfen ob hier nicht unter dem Deckmantel "EV" sich jemand persönlich bereichert.
Außerdem steht ja wohl die Gemeinnützigkeit in Frage...



Ich denke mal, die größten "Spaßbremsen" sind die Vorstände der Vereine!

Bei uns kommt noch ein Problem dazu: der Rhein ist Verbandsgewässer des VDSF und auch unser Vereinsgewässer...
Ich höre schon die Mitglieder heulen "...wenn wir aus dem VDSF austreten, dann muß ich ja mehr für den Rhein-Erlaubnissschein bezahlen..."

3x dürft ihr raten, wie die Abstimmung zum Austritt aus dem VDSF abläuft...

Schei... Betonköpfe!!! Sich über die ehemalige DDR aufregen, aber selbst nicht besser sein.

Am besten wir machen unseren eigenen Verband auf, fusionieren mit dem DAV und jagen den VDSF zum Teufel...:m


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Moin,

bis da was passiert, lebe ich nicht mehr.
Wir haben nun, nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg, bald 70 Jahre hinter uns.
So lange sind die Seilschaften gewachsen.
Auf allen Ebenen.
Sorry, Thomas, ich habe auch Ideen.
Aber gegen Windmühlen gehe ich nicht an.
Das Leben ist kurz.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## DJTMichel (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...
> Die meisten Vorstände in den Angelvereinen sind "alte Männer" und mit dem VDSF "aufgewachsen".
> Einfache Regel: da waren wir vor 20 Jahren schon Mitglied und wir bleiben auch noch die nächsten 20 Jahre dabei....


 
Alles eine Frage der Mitgliederinformation, asphaltmonster. 
Als äußerst nützlich für die _Einleitung*_ eines Umdenken der VDSF-Mitglieder (Wähler) empfehle ich eine *separate* Homepage. Auf der könnten sich neue Kandidaten mit ihrem Wahlprogramm (welches im Falle einer Wahl auch zu erfüllen ist) vorstellen. Dies sollte auf eine solide, aber auch öffentlichkeitswirksame Art geschehen. Nennung von Fakten inbegriffen. Sie könnte beispielsweise "*Das Neue Ziel des VDSV*" heißen...
Unnötig zu erwähnen: alle dort angebotenen Informationen müssen sauber recherchiert und rechtlich unangreifbar sein. Eine HP kostet praktisch nix, was habt Ihr zu verlieren?

* das geht nicht von heute auf morgen, aber 6Monate können eine Menge bewirken


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Mitgliederinformation, asphaltmonster.



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht...Aber hier mal ein paar Beispiele wie es (falsch) abläuft:

- Die zwei Angelvereine in denen ich Mitglied bin, haben noch nicht mal eine Homepage...

- Einem Verein haben wir auf unserer privaten Seite einen extra Forenabschnitt NUR für die Vereinsmitglieder und die Jugend zur Verfügung gestellt... Anmeldungen: 3 Mitglieder von über 60 Mitgliedern, davon sind zwei sowieso User bei uns...

Und genauso viele (eher weniger) würden sich auf einer Internet- Seite zu einem "neuen VDSF" registrieren und die Sache unterstützen.
Dann kanst du dir ungefähr vorstellen, in welchem Zeitalter diese Vereine leben. Leider verbringt die Jugend der Vereine mehr zeit damit ihre Fänge (und allen möglichen Unsinn) auf Facebook, wer-kennt-wen und sonstigen Sozialen Netzwerken zu posten.

- Trotz Mitgliedschaft in zwei Vereinen und zwei unterschiedlichen Kreisverbänden habe ich NOCH NIE Informationen von und über den VDSF bekommen. Weder Mails noch Printmedien....

Ich habe mir bisher immer alles selbst zusammengesucht wenn mich etwas interessiert hat.

Sollte aber jemand wirklich eine solche wie von DJTMichel vorgeschlagene Aktion ins Leben rufen wollen: ich bin dabei...

Außerdem habe ich da mal eine Frage: darf ich eigentlich im VDSF und im DAV Mitglied sein? Im ersteren bin ich ja sowieso verhaftet durch die Mitgliedschaft in den Vereinen... Von einer Mitgliedschaft im zweiten hätte ich ersteinmal nichts, da der DAV ja in RLP keinerlei Gewässer oder sonstige Standbeine hat.
Allerdings hätten sie ein Mitglied mehr...

Zu den Sozialen Netzwerken: habe mir gerade mal überlegt die Links zu den Themen hier im AB auf WKW in diversen Angelgruppen zu posten... Ich muß da wohl mal kurzfristig was deichseln.


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



volkerma schrieb:


> Sorry, Thomas, ich habe auch Ideen.
> Aber gegen Windmühlen gehe ich nicht an.
> Das Leben ist kurz.




windmühlen sind eingebildete gegner.
hier liegt das anders.
das leben ist kurz. wie wahr und: na und?
nach dir kommen andere, deine nachkommen sozusagen.
schade, wenn du denen nur den dankesbrief vom Mohnert hinterlassen kannst.
den brief kriegst du sicher, mit dieser einstellung.


----------



## locotus (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich da mal eine Frage: darf ich eigentlich im VDSF und im DAV Mitglied sein? Im ersteren bin ich ja sowieso verhaftet durch die Mitgliedschaft in den Vereinen... Von einer Mitgliedschaft im zweiten hätte ich ersteinmal nichts, da der DAV ja in RLP keinerlei Gewässer oder sonstige Standbeine hat.
> Allerdings hätten sie ein Mitglied mehr...



das geht, gibts hier bei uns immer wieder.


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

@ all

Es gibt DAV Landesverbände die nehmen Einzelmitglieder auf.

Soweit ich info.bin ist auch der Wohnsitz egal,also zb.ein Dortmunder kann in LV/DAV Brandenburg....etc.eintreten.

Es sei da hat sich was geändert,ich bin NDS'ler und trotzdem in einem anderen DAV/LV der nix mit NDS zutun hat,ok ist schon paar Jahre her wo ich da rüber bin,aber glaube das ist noch so.

Ach ja und VDSF Zwangsmitglied bin ich auch noch,Doppeleintritt kein Problem.

lg


----------



## Bassey (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Danke Thomas für diese kurze Zusammenfassung, nun weiß ich auch, ohne mir alle Threads durchzulesen was Sache ist.


----------



## DJTMichel (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hallo asphaltmonster + alle anderen,

ich habe das nicht ohne Hintergrund gepostet. Eine ähnliche Situation hatten wir vor einiger Zeit im BdMP. Es gab da einen quasie "Nero", der mit allen Mitteln (z.B. Abschalten des Mikrofones wärend der Vorstellung des Gegenkandidaten bei der Wahlveranstaltung) an seinem Sessel klebte. Durch konsequente Informationspolitik (und glaube mir, Schützen sind mindestens ebenso l a m a r s c h i g wie Angler) konnte schließlich eine Mehrheit für das neue Präsidium gewonnen werden. Nur geht das nicht von heute auf morgen.
Ihr müßt Euere Jungs mit der Aussicht auf deutlich bessere Angelmöglichkeiten (ich darf z.B. für 90,- / Jahr die DAV-Gewässer dreier *Bundesländer* beangeln) hinterm Ofen hervor locken. Mit Facebook usw. kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber nutzt es für Euere / unsere Interessen. Dann könnte etwas vergleichbares auf der dann deaktivierten HP stehen: klick


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Das mit der Staatsanwaltschaft ist mir schon seit längerem durch den Kopf gegangen. 

Ein guter Weg.

Das einzige Ziel und auch Möglichkeit, auf eine dauerhafte Änderung, zum Wohle von uns Anglern, kann nur in der Übernahme des VDSF durch den DAV E.V. bestehen. Nur so ist es gewährleistet dass die Möglichkeit besteht, diese alten Sippschaften zu sprengen und neues bzw. bewährtes zu Pflanzen, was nach angeln riecht, und auch schmeckt, und das auch im Sinne der Natur und uns Anglern ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Der VDFS hat sich über Jahrzehnte schützgeprägter Gehirnwäsche von oben nach unten mit der Angstmacherei, dass ohne den VDSF alles noch viel schlimmer wäre, eine Machtposition geschaffen.

Daher auch immer wieder der Kampf gegen Erleichterungen beim Angeln, weil sich ängstliche "Untergebene" leichter beherrschen lassen:
Dass man auch für Wertungsangeln sein kann, für den vernünftigen Gebrauch des Setztkeschers, für Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln, gegen Nachtangelverbot, für vernünftiges zurücksetzen von Fischen, gegen das Abknüppelgebot, das beweist der DAV täglich in seienr Arbeit - und trotzdem geht dort die anglerische Welt nicht unter und die Schützer laufen nicht Amok.

Solange es dem VDSF aber weithin gelingt, seine Vereinsvorstände in der Angst zu halten, alles würde ohne den VDSF noch schlimmer werden, solange wird da nix passieren. 


Auch wenn jeder vernünftige denkende Mensch an Hand der hier veröffentlichten Infos klar sehen kann, dass es ohne den VDSF für die Angler nur besser werden kann (ja, vielleicht nicht für Vorstände und Funktionäre im VDSF!) .

Und daher kümmert es die Funktionäre im VDSF auch herzlich wenig, was Angler wollen oder was gar über Medien oder soziale Netzwerke veröffentlicht wird. Herr Mohnert führt es ja schön aus: Es wird halt ales abgenickt, was vorgelegt wird.

Und zum Thema Staatsanwalt:
Dazu braucht ihr erstmal Fakten, die im Informationsverhinderungsverband VDSF sicher nicht einfach zu bekommen sind....

Und nicht zuletzt:
Es hat den Anglern seit Jahrzehnten nichts ausgemacht, was da im VDSF alles gemauschelt wurde und was an Verschlechterungen für Angler kam.

Um da der Informationsverhinderungspolitik des VDSF etwas entgegen zu setzen nützt eben nur Information.

Daher:
Ihr könnt alles hier ausdrucken und weitergeben in eurem Verein, die Links verbreiten und weiter am Ball bleiben.

Und stellt in eurem Verein auch die Frage, ob die Mitglieder überhaupt wissen, dass 10 - 20 Euro im Jahr von ihrem Mitgliedsbeitrag an den VDSF gehen.

Und ob sie bereit sind, das zu bezahlen.

Oder dafür nicht lieber einen Verband hätten, der für vernünftiges Zurücksetzen von Fischen ist, der für leichteren Zugang zum Angeln ist, der gegen Nachtangelverbote ist, der gegen das Abknüppelgebot ist, der für Setzkeschergebrauch ist, der für Wertungsangeln ist und, und, und...

Denn gegen all das kämpft der VDSF in Bund und Landesverbänden, während der DAV genau für solche Erleichterungen kämpft und diese auch durchbringt.

Und im Gegensatz zur Angstmache des VDSF geht eben in z. B.  Brandenburg etc. die Anglerwelt nicht unter - ganz im Gegenteil. 

Informiert also eure Angelkollegen übr alle möglichen Wege.

Stellt Anträge auf Austritt aus dem VDSF oder zum Übertritt in den DAV auf jeder Jahreshauptversammlung.

Macht hier z. B. eine Interessengemeinschaft auf, in dem sich Leute sammeln können, die aus dem VDSF raus  wollen. 

Sammelt Argumente für eure Vereinssitzungen.

Und, und, und.....

Ihr könnt viel tun, auch wenn das weder ein kurzer noch ein leichter Weg werden wird.

Wir tun was wir können, um weiterhin zu informieren und euch auf dem laufenden zu halten....


PS:
All das folgend aufgeführte -  *das ist die praktische Politik des VDSF "für" Angler* - bezahlt jeder Angler der in einem VDSF-Verein Mitglied ist, mit seinem sauer verdienten Geld mit:



> Da ist laut *VDSF-Bund* der Verzehr der Fische der einzige und alleinige Grund zum Angeln?
> Das "schützt" uns Angler wovor?
> Das bringt uns Anglern was?
> 
> ...



Lässt sich beliebig forstsetzen, ist nur das, zu dem wir bisher veröffentlicht hatten - Je tiefer man gräbt, desto mehr Schlamm und Dreck kommt hoch....

PPS:
Ihr kennt ja als Angler auch den Spruch, dass der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt - aber hier stinkt leider der ganze Fisch.........................


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Nur mal als Beispiel, wie die Angler sich in Sachen Politik engagieren.

Das Thema wurde gestern eröffnet. Seitdem wurde es über 1300mal gelesen. 

Grade mal ein gutes Dutzend Leser bringen nur 60 Beiträge zustande. 

Davon verteilen sich 2/3 auf ganze 5 Schreiber.

Nehmen wir an, von den sich hier beteiligenden Usern hat jeder das Thema 30x angeklickt, macht 360 Klicks. Geben wir Thomas noch ein paar Klicks extra, und machen 400 draus.

Bleiben 900 Klicks von Usern, die sich nicht zum Thema äußern. 

Ein Teil davon wird von Mohnert und Anhang sein, die hier natürlich auch lesen. Und ein Teil von Usern, die keine Meinung haben und einfach mal hier reinschauen.

Dem Rest, und das sid nicht wenige, ist es nicht mal der Mühe wert, hier ein kurzes posting abzugeben. 

Und dann träumt man von Unterschriftenlisten und Revolution?

Der Deutsche Angler ist ein lahmarschiger, selbstzufriedener und ignoranter Typ. Der wird erst wach, wenn es ganz konkret um den Wegfall von Angelmöglichkeiten oder die Erhöhung der Mitgliedsbeiträge geht. Und auch nur dann, wenn es ihn ganz direkt und unmittelbat trifft.

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Sitzungsschlachten, wo es um eie Beitragserhöhung von 5 !€, oder den Verzicht auf fangfähigen Besatz ging. Da war es zum Lynchmob nicht mehr weit. 
Tagesordnungspunkte zum Thema Verbandspolitik wurden durchgewunken. Zu kompliziert, zu weit weg, zu uninteressant.

Macht jemand hier im Forum einen Thread zum Thema C&R, Fische spüren Schmerz, lebender Köderfisch oder Angelprüfung auf, hat man sich als Mod noch nicht mal eingeloggt und schon stehen da 150 postings. Seitenlang wird sich für C&R oder selektive Entnahme gepostet. Da wird stundenlang gegoogelt um Studien und Argumente zu finden, die die eigene Meinung untermauern. 
Geht es aber um die Wurzel des Übels, nämlich das tierrechtgläubige Vorbeten anglerfeindlicher Propaganda durch den VDSF, tut sich nix.

Das sich z.B. ein  Herr Vollborn vom VDSF Landesverband SH mit dem größten Deutschen Anglerfeind, Herrn Apel vom Deutschen Tierschutzbund, verbrüdert um mit diesem gemeinsam gegen einen Vorschlag aus der Politik ( ja, aus genau der Politik der wir immer vorwerfen, zu wenig für die Angler zu tun) zur Liberalisierung der Angelfischerei vorzugehen, interessiert das so gut wie keinen.

*Das ist einfach nicht zu fassen!!!!*


Genau dieses Verhalten ist die Basis für die jahrzehntelange unkontrollierte und selbstsüchtige Politik des VDSF. Das ist die Basis dafür, dass in vielen (nicht allen) Vereinen angelfremde Abnickmumien im Vorstand sitzen. Dass ein Mensch wie Mohnert Präsident eines Anglerverbandes werden und bleiben kann. 

Und jetzt kommt die große Revolution ?

Ehrlich, manchmal frag ich mich, warum ich mir die nicht geringe Arbeit hier mache. Wieso sich so gut wie keine Sau dafür interessiert.

Und dann weiß ich es wieder.

Es sind genau diese 1300 Klicks in gut 24 Stunden. 

1300 Möglichkeiten, hier seinen Unwillen zu äußern. 1300mal die Chance, etwas gegen den anglerfeindklichen Kurs des VDSF zu unternehmen.

Mehr oder weniger anonym, mit einem Zeitaufwand von wenigen Minuten. 

Bevor wir über Unterschriftenlisten, Versammlungsanträge etc diskutieren, schreib doch einfach jeder kurz und knapp seine Meinung hier und in andere Politikthemen rein. 

Jeder Beitrag hier ist wichtig und ein Steinchen, dass den Hang hinabkollert. Viele Steinchen bilden eine Lawine. 

Also, haut in die Tasten !


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Ehrlich, manchmal frag ich mich, warum ich mir die nicht geringe Arbeit hier mache.


Weil es Dir um Angeln und Angler geht, und nicht wie VDSF-Verbänden und Funktionären um Pfründe, Pöstchen und persönliche Eitelkeiten....

Mit dem Rest Deines Postings hast Du natürlich leider vollkommen recht...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hallo an alle,

erst einmal ein aufrichtiges Danke, für die Mühe die sich hier all machen.

Es ist leider wirklich so, dass die Salamitaktik der Gehirmwäsche in allen Bereichen des Deutschen Wesens gewirkt hat.

Wer in einem Verein sich auch nur ein wenig aufregt ( es ist dabei absolut egal worüber ) wird schon als Spinner hingestellt.

Es ist egal, in welchem Verein.

Wer etwas verändern/ meistens verbessern möchte, lernt die Trägkeit der Deutschen Masse kennen.

Ich wohne in einem kleinen Dorf.

Wir haben hier nach x Jahren eine neue Jugendgruppe neu aufgebaut.
Der Zulauf ist enorm.
Endlich mal was anderes wie Fußball.

Der neu Vorstand hat an einer Arbeit für den Verein Null!!! Interesse.
Er wurde vom alten Vorstand vorgeschlagen, weil er als letzter die Feiern sturzbesoffen verlässt.

Da ist doch mal eine Qualifikation, oder?

Arsch für das Gewässer hochkriegen( hier soll ein vollkommen schwachsinnige Kombination aus Renaturierung und Gewässerschutz gelingen) keine Regung.

Jugendgruppe, nur wichtig um Steuern für das "gemeinnützige" zurück zu bekommen. Ansonsten ist ihm die Jugendgruppe "********gal". So wurde es mir vom ihm ins Gesicht gesagt.

Ich würde sofort, sehr viel Zeit investieren, wenn man wüsste wie.

Als Zugeszogener ist es eigentlich unmöglich gegen die Seilschaften anzukommen.

Wer hier den Kopf für was anderes wie Bier reinschütten ( mach ich auch sehr gerne) und dumpfes Gelaber nutzt, wird schon so seltsam angeschaut.

Hier muss man mindestens in 3 Generation leben, um anerkannt zu werden.

Ich werde die genannten Argumente nutzen, um auf der nächsten Versammlung mal richtig den Aufklärer zu spielen.

Danach kann ich meinen Kindern erklären, warum diese auf offener Straße von anderen Kindern oder Erwachsenenen blöd angeschaut werden. Wenn es nur dabei bleibt.

Es ist so gesehen schlimm, was in Deutschland alles möglich ist.

Es läuft nur mit transparenten Informationen.

Das sehe ich leider noch nicht mal am Horizont in unserem Verein auf mich zu kommen.

Die Entscheidung zumindest auf einer Versammlung mich mal richtig unbeliebt zu machen, ist hiermit gefallen.

Ich hoffe, es hören ein paar Leute zu, bevor der Alkohol zu stark wirkt.

Falls es was positives zu berichten gibt, schreibe ich es hier rein.

Das Jammern werde ich soweit möglich nicht weiter geben.

So, ich habe genug gelangweilt.

Am Ende sollte man immer noch daran denken, es geht um Angler. Es geht um ein Hobby. Es geht um Erholung und Spaß. Es geht um Toleranz.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Die Entscheidung zumindest auf einer Versammlung mich mal richtig unbeliebt zu machen, ist hiermit gefallen.


SUPER!!
Nur so, indem man anfängt, kann man auf lange Sicht was bewegen....

Ich drück Dir die Daumen!

Und ihr wisst ja, dass ihr alles hier veröffentlichen könnt und dürft (vorausgesetzt es entspricht der Wahrheit, unseren Regeln mit einem angemessenen Ton und ist nicht gesetzwidrig), auch und gerade Berichte über Vereins-, Verbands- oder sonstige Versammlungen.

Nur wenn man breit aufzeigt, was da alles passiert und gemauschelt wird und so informioert und durch die Information Druck macht, wird was passieren.

Also ran, her mit den Infos und viel Glück dabei!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und stellt in eurem Verein auch die Frage, ob die Mitglieder überhaupt wissen, dass 10 - 20 Euro im Jahr von ihrem Mitgliedsbeitrag an den VDSF gehen.
> 
> Und ob sie bereit sind, das zu bezahlen.


 
Moin Thomas, 

hast Du mal eine Grundlage für diese Summen, oder hast Du da versehentlich eine "0" rangehängt?

Ich habe mit ein paar Kollegen gerade anfang März einen neuen Verein geründet, unter dem Schäffel des VDSF, Asche auf meine haupt....|rolleyes....

Wir zahlen mal gerade 2,-€ an den VDSF, keinen Cent mehr und keinen Cent weniger. Mich würde daher mal interessieren, wer mehr als 2,-€ an den VDSF zahlt und warum.|kopfkrat

Ansonsten zur Diskussion hier, ich finde die mittlerweile absolut müßig und anstrengend, ich spüre von den ganzen hier angeprangerten Nachteilen des VDSF nichts, sorry.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Diskussion hier um das Thema Fussion die Angler voranbringt, sondern in der öffentlichkeit eher schadet.

Ich bin nach wie vor für diese Fussion, weil wir unbedingt eine Stimme für alle Angler brauchen und keine Absplittungen und Grabenkämpfe. 

Zu den Punkten um die Streitereine zwischen den Verbänden in den Fusionsverhandlungen werde ich mich nicht äußern, weil ich bei keinem der ganzen Termine persönlich anwesend war, somit nicht sagen kann, wo nun die Wahrheit liegt und wo nicht.

Ich würde die Fusion begrüßen und das lieber gestern, als morgen. Alle, die dem Thema hier so kritisch gegenüberstehen, auch zu den Geschäftsführern, Vorstandsposten, zu den Vereinsmeiereien uns sonstigen Dingen der Vereinsführung kann ich nur bitten sich hier bereit zu erklären, die Führung in einem neuen großen Verband zu übernehmen. 

Egal, wer bei der Fusion als Chef gewählt wird, der kann problemlos bei jeder zukünftigen Wahl durch Aufstellung neuer Kandiaten durch diese ersetzt werden. Auch eine einmal aufgestellte Satzung kann jederzeit wieder geändert werden, nur dafür müsst Ihr mal an der Basis tätig werden und nicht immer nur theoretisch auf höchstem Niveau Kritik an allem üben. Selbst ist der Mann, bringt euch persönlich in den Vereinen ein, stellt Euch für Vorstandsposten zur Verfügung und arbeitet im Vorstand dafür, wofür ihr hier gerade steht. Leute, die ehrenamtlich ihre Freizeit für die Vereinsführung opfern werden immer händeringend gesucht, nur leider haben nur wenige den Schneid sich zur Jahreshauptversammlungen zu bewegen und sich für solche Ämter zur Verfügung zu stellen. Lieber wird da ganz schnell "Wiederwahll" gerufen, dann ist man ja aus dem Schneider und kann hinterrücks alles kritisieren, was die Vorstände da so machen, ist ja viel einfacher....|rolleyes Einen Antrag auf Nichtentlastung sieht man auch nur sehr selten. Und dabei kann man als Vorstand so einfach seine Ideen verwirklichen, nur dann kommt man kaum noch zum Angeln, das Familienleben leidet, man muss Urlaub für Termine mit Behörden opfern und sich dann auch noch das Gemecker von Mitgliedern gefallen lassen, das will natürlich kaum einer, oder seid ihr hier alle an solchen Posten interessiert?

Habt ihr schon eimal darüber nachgedacht, dass wenn es diese blöden Heinis in den Vorständen (ganz besonders die von den VDSF-Vereinen) der Vereine, Landesverbände und Bundesverbände nicht geben würde, es auch keine Vereine geben würde, keine Geld für den Besatz eurer Lieblingsgewässer zur Verfügung stehen würde, keiner freiwillig die Gewässer und ihre Zugänglichkeit erhalten würde, keiner Meerforellenbesatz, Lachsbesatz oder sonstiges an Wiedereinbürgerungsprogrammen arbeiten würde.

Aber ich höre es jetzt schon, das würdet ihr natürlich dann alle freiwillig machen, oder etwa nicht?

Also, stellt euch in euren Vereinen zur Wahl oder gründet selbst Vereine, wor ihr als Vorstände agiert, dann könnt ihr aktiv eure Ziele verwirklichen, anders wird das nichts, davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Für einen guten Verein braucht es keinen Verband, dem er angehört - nur gute Leute in der Vereinsführung...

Davon ab:
Wenn der Bundesverband schon 2 - 3 Euro/Person vom Landesverband bekommmt, von was lebt dann euer Landesverband, wenn ihr insgesamt nur 2 Euro bezahlt??


----------



## ivo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Wenns euch so gefällt, dann solltet ihr da bleiben.
Mir gefällt es nicht. Weshalb es zu keiner Übernahme ähm "Fusion genannt" kommen darf.
Denn auf einen Verband der gegen meine Interessen handelt kann ich verzichten. Und den will ich auch nicht finanzieren!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann, bringt euch persönlich in den Vereinen ein, stellt Euch für Vorstandsposten zur Verfügung und arbeitet im Vorstand dafür, wofür ihr hier gerade steht. Leute, die ehrenamtlich ihre Freizeit für die Vereinsführung opfern werden immer händeringend gesucht, nur leider haben nur wenige den Schneid sich zur Jahreshauptversammlungen zu bewegen und sich für solche Ämter zur Verfügung zu stellen.



Da steckt eine ganze Portion Wahrheit drin.


Natürlich ist ein Ehrenamt ( wobei man da höllisch aufpassen muss, denn mnchmal wird die Ehre auch ehrenhaft entlohnt ) immer mit Arbeit und Entbehrungen behaftet.

Jedoch sollte sich jeder, bevor er sich zur Wahl stellt prüfen, ob er sei Amt nicht nur ehrenamtlich, sondern auch ehrenhaft ausüben kann. 

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor jedem der sich in seiner Freizeit ohne Lohn für eine gute Sache einsetzt. Völlig egal, womit er sich befasst. Und grade bei den Anglern gibt es dafür zahkllose Beispiele, sei es in der Jugendarbeit, im Natur- und Gewässerschutz oder ganz einfach nur in der Organisation eines Vereines.

Wer jedoch sein Amt aus Eigennutz oder zur Verwirklichung der persönlichen Darstellung mißbraucht, der kann sich nicht dadurch entschuldigen, dass er das ehrenamtlich macht. 
Da ist der Hinweis auf das " Ehrenamt" ein Totschlagargument, hinter dem sich jegliche Mißarbeit trefflich verstecken lässt. 

Wie "ehrenamtlich" ist eigentlich die VDSF-GmbH ???
Oder in welcher Beziehung steht sie zu den Ehrenämtlern?


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich sehe das pragmatisch.
Beim DAV kann ich für meinen Verbandsbeitrag auch die Gewässer befischen, die mein Verein nicht gepachtet hat.
Beim VDSF habe ich über Jahrzehnte ausser der Marke aus Papier keine Leistung für mein Geld gesehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Wenn der Bundesverband schon 2 - 3 Euro/Person vom Landesverband bekommmt, von was lebt dann euer Landesverband, wenn ihr insgesamt nur 2 Euro bezahlt??


 
Du hast geschrieben:



> dass *10 - 20 Euro im Jahr* von ihrem Mitgliedsbeitrag *an den VDSF* gehen.



Und das sind nur 2,-€. Vom Landesverband hast Du nichts geschrieben. Zur Vollständigkeit aber, das sind bei uns 5,-€.. Insgesamt dann nur 7,-€. Von den 5,-€ fließt die Masse beim Landesverband in Besatzmaßnahmen und Pachtkosten für Gewässer.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich sehe das pragmatisch.
> Beim DAV kann ich für meinen Verbandsbeitrag auch die Gewässer befischen, die mein Verein nicht gepachtet hat.
> Beim VDSF habe ich über Jahrzehnte ausser der Marke aus Papier keine Leistung für mein Geld gesehen.


 
Tja, und mir bietet der DAV kein einziges vernünftiges Gewässer in meiner Nähe an, ohne 100km Autofahrt auf mich zu nehmen. Die Kosten möchte ich jetzt nicht hochrechnen....., so hat jeder seine Gründe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

VDSF ist ja nicht nur der Bundesverband, da gehören halt auch die laut Herr Mohnert alles abnickenden Landesverbände dazu..

Und wie beim DAV auch sind da die Kosten unterschiedlich, bewegen sich im allgemeinen eben im Rahmen zwischen 10 und 20 Euro- soweit weg seid ihr da ja auch nicht...

Werde dann zukünftig gerne schreiben: 
Ab 7 Euro - daran solls nicht scheitern..


----------



## ivo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

5€? In Besatzmaßnahmen und Pacht?
Was wird da besetzt, Wasserflöhe?

Und wie finanziert sich der LV? Keine Geschäftsstelle, nix?

Auch gut. Kann der Verband mal sein Zahlen veröffentlichen? Vielleicht können wir ja noch was von lernen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



ivo schrieb:


> 5€? In Besatzmaßnahmen und Pacht?
> Was wird da besetzt, Wasserflöhe?
> 
> Und wie finanziert sich der LV? Keine Geschäftsstelle, nix?


 
Naja, zigtausend mal 5,-€ sind auch eine ganze Menge, wovon man eine Mange an Besatz und Pachtgebühren zahlen kann und dann bleibt auch noch etwas für die Verwaltung übrig.


----------



## ivo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Was sind zigtausend und von wie viel Wasserfläche die besetzt wird wird hier gesprochen?


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Sind zwar nur Vermutungen meinerseits, aber ich denke der VDSF erhält dank seiner eher Umweltfreundlichen und Tierlieben Einstellung mehr Vorsteile (Geld uvm.) durch die, ich nenn es mal "Grüne Lobby" als uns lieb ist.....

Mit Tier und Umweltschutz macht man sich ja gesellschaftlich mehr Freunde,  als eine reine Pro-Angler Einstellung 

Zum Thema Ehrenamtlich:

ich bin selbst (noch) Vorstandsmitglied eines Vereins. Wir sind sofern ich das weiss seit 2 Jahren Verbandslos.... und wir leben gut damit. Der VDSF hat uns weder pos. noch pesönlich negatives gebracht. Wir sind ein kleiner und eher verschlafener Verein (sprich viele ältere Mitglieder, keine Hegefische usw...).

Aber was Veränderungen angeht ist das ebenfalls schwer, sodass ich mich in diesem Jahr noch aus dem Vorstand verabschieden werde... nach 5 jahren Windmühlenkampf geht einem die Puste aus.....


----------



## locotus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

@ Fr33 wenn du als Vorstandsmitglied schon nicht hundertprozentig weißt, ob ihr noch verbandslos seit oder nicht, spricht das für mich Bände und ich kann es verstehen, wenn du aufgeben möchtest. 
Auf der anderen Seite hast du es doch in den Vorstand geschafft. Es wird doch sicherlich noch andere in deinem Alter bei euch geben. Mobilisier sie, damit sie sich wählen lassen, zu zweit oder dritt wird der "Kampf" sicher etwas einfacher.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



ivo schrieb:


> Was sind zigtausend und von wie viel Wasserfläche die besetzt wird wird hier gesprochen?


 
Die genau Zahl kenne ich jetzt nicht, ich weiß nur, dass es in etwa 350 Vereine sind, wovon einige Vereine bis zu 2000 und mehr Mitglieder haben.


----------



## locotus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die genau Zahl kenne ich jetzt nicht, ich weiß nur, dass es in etwa 350 Vereine sind, wovon einige Vereine bis zu 2000 und mehr Mitglieder haben.



Und jedes dieser Mitglieder kann alle von den 350 Vereinen gepachteten Gewässer beangeln, ohne zusätzliche Kosten?


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Servus,

auch wenns jetzt Off-Topic ist:

Ich bin mit 26 einer der Jüngsten im Verein. Der Vorstand besteh in meinen Augen aus 2 Kreisen. Einem Inneren und einem Äußeren... ich befinde mich im äußeren .... das problem ist ja bei fast allen Vereinen zu sehen. Die Vereine vergreisen mit der Zeit und ab dem Punkt sind Änderungen und Evolutionäre Schritte fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Wir haben mitlerweile nur noch 1 Jugendlichen. Ich habe vorgeschlagen Jugendangeln zu machen an denen ich (weil ich eben dem Nachwuchs das Angeln schmackhaft machen will), mal auf Weissfisch usw. zusammen angeln würde. Wollte da ne Art Workshop draus machen - angefangen von der Stippe bis zur Feederute..... Aber wie das so ist, schnell stand ich allein da .. nach dem Motto, wenn du das machen wllst - dann gerne. Und das war alleine nicht zu bewerkstelligen. Oder die tatsache, dass unser Gewässer nach und nach verwildert und ufer abrutschen. Da muss man halt mal Geld in die Hand nehmen und das machen, oder machen lassen - aber anstelle notwendiger Reparaturen wird ein riesen Vordach an die Hütte gebaut, sodass die "Gartenlosen" Freunde der Mitglieder nen Platz zum Biertrinken und Grillen haben ... Sorry ich schweife ab.

Aber wehe du bist anderer Meinung als der rest des Vorstandes - da wirste noch Blöd angemacht.....

Was diesen Verein angeht bin, ich was Vorstandsarbeit angeht durch. Leider....

Und genau das ist es auch, was Thomas ansprach. Man muss die Mitglieder überzeugen was gut den Verein und die Angelgemeinschaft auf Lange Sicht hin ist. Und das ist nicht der Weg des VDSF ! Aber mache das mal gerade den älteren Semester klar. Die sind froh, wenn Sie ab und an mal ans Wasser kommen und nach erfolgreichem Besatz von Forellen und Satzkarpfen diese wieder raus zuppeln.... Die schauen nicht über den Tellerrand. Wo die Umzäunung des Vereinsgewässer ansetzt, hört das Interesse der meisten Angler wieder auf !

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

IG's gibt es schon lange,so teilen sich hier ca.30 Vereine verschiedene Gewässer,bezw.jeder Verein stellt Gewässer für die IG.Das klappt jetzt schon seit Jahren auch wenn das alles VDSF gestört ist.


Zum Verein gründen,Vorstand umkrempeln.....

Wenn ich schon nen Verein gründe,oder im Vorstand eines VDSF Vereins oder LV's...etc. aufräume,warum sollte ich da weiter gegen VDSF Bund Land... Kämpfen???

Der leichtere weg ist einfach zum DAV zu gehen,so erspart man sich Kopfschmerzen und Grabenkämpfe.

Wie schon gesagt wurde,versuchen die Steine da oben zu zerkloppen ist Mühsam und schwer.

Je mehr aber diesen Verband verlassen desto eher rennt dieser auf die Insolvenz zu,ist ja ne GMBH (Die BRD übrigens auch) je weniger Mitglieder " Angestellte" desto schneller gehts Berg ab.

lg


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hast Du schon mal drüber nachgedacht, als Vorstandsmitglied die Nichtentlastung des Vorstands zu beantragen und dann auf der JHV aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern?
Und das Ganze mit richtig Brimborium im Rahmen des Vereinsrechts, sprich: Du stellst den Antrag rechtzeitig vor der Einladung zur JHV, damit er samt Begründung in die Einladung zur JHV aufgenommen werden kann. Die Begründung kannst Du selbst so ausformulieren, dass sie quasi als Wahlkampfrede gegen die ewig Gestrigen im Vorstand wirkt. Wenn Dein Antrag in der Einladung nicht veröffentlicht wurde oder Deine Begründung nicht mit veröffentlicht wurde, stellst Du direkt zu Beginn der JHV offiziell die Nicht-Beschlussfähigkeit wegen formaler Mängel fest und beantragst die Auflösung der JHV bzw. kündigst bei Nichtbeachtung eine Anfechtungsklage nach BGB an.

Ich meine, wenn Du schon Deinen Abgang planst, dann kann der ja auch laut erfolgen...:m


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Ich meine, wenn Du schon Deinen Abgang planst, dann kann der ja auch laut erfolgen...:m


 
Wenns soweit ist, dann wird das so hinauslaufen. Den Gedankengang habe ich auch schon gehabt....

Aber momentan fehlt mir ein passender Ersatz-Verein. Hier im meiner Ecke ist nicht viel mit großer Auswahl.

Und für einige schöne Vereine müsste ich immer rund 45min einfache Fahrt hinnehmen..... auch für Arbeitseinsätze uvm...


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja, zigtausend mal 5,-€ sind auch eine ganze Menge, wovon man eine Mange an Besatz und Pachtgebühren zahlen kann und dann bleibt auch noch etwas für die Verwaltung übrig.



und zigtausendmasl nur einen karpfen gefangen und die roten zahlen sind ganz groß.
leute laßt doch mal die kirche im dorf von 5 € pro nase finanziert niemand den besatz und noch pacht dazu.

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Ehrenamtlich:
> 
> ich bin selbst (noch) Vorstandsmitglied eines Vereins. Wir sind sofern ich das weiss seit 2 Jahren Verbandslos.... und wir leben gut damit.



wenn du noch nicht mal als vorstandsmitglied weißt ob ihr verbandsmitglied seid oder nicht, dann klemmt es ganz schön.
jedes jahr müssen die finanzen offengelegt werden, da sieht jeder ob beiträge abgeführt wurden oder nicht.
interessiert es denn keinen bei euch wie die mitgliedsgelder "verbraten" werden.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> interessiert es denn keinen bei euch wie die mitgliedsgelder "verbraten" werden.


 
Nicht wirklich. Wie gesagt, 85% der alten Herren sind zufrieden wenn 1mal im Jahr Froellen rein kommen und die welche Fangen 

Traurig aber wahr..... ich habe daher aufgehört zu kämpfen....^^


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ging mir genau so als ehemaliges Vorstands- Mitglied.
Das Teichforellen- Angeln als oberste Prorität des Seins.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



locotus schrieb:


> Und jedes dieser Mitglieder kann alle von den 350 Vereinen gepachteten Gewässer beangeln, ohne zusätzliche Kosten?


 
Natürlich nicht, weil das mit den Strukturen der alten Bundesländer einfach nicht funktioniert, da ist kein Vergleich mit dem DAV möglich, der bei der Wiedervereinigung eine Vielzahl von Gewässern einfach mal so erhalten hat. In den alten Bundesländern mussten die Vereine alle ihre Gewässer kaufen, oder gegen teures Geld pachten. 

Selbst, wenn es kein VDSF  oder Landesverbände des VDSF geben würde und alles vom DAV geschluckt werden würde, würde kein DAV-Mitglied in allen Gewässern der Vereine, der alten Bundesländer kostenlos Angeln dürfen, dass kannst Du schon einmal ganz klar ausschließen.



> Die genau Zahl kenne ich jetzt nicht, ich weiß nur, dass es in etwa 350 Vereine sind, wovon einige Vereine bis zu 2000 und mehr Mitglieder haben.


 
Die Zahl habe ich nun rausgefunden, es sind aktuell nach der letzten Veröffentlichung am 18.04.2011  38.883 Mitglieder.:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



antonio schrieb:


> und zigtausendmasl nur einen karpfen gefangen und die roten zahlen sind ganz groß.
> leute laßt doch mal die kirche im dorf von 5 € pro nase finanziert niemand den besatz und noch pacht dazu.
> 
> antonio


 

Nicht...???? bei 38.883 Mitgliedern mal 5,-€ sind das immerhin schon einmal 194.415,-€. Dazu kommen dann diverse Zuschüsse, die man so als Gemeinnütziger und als Naturschutzverband anerkannter Verein so bekommt....


----------



## locotus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, weil das mit den Strukturen der alten Bundesländer einfach nicht funktioniert, da ist kein Vergleich mit dem DAV möglich, der bei der Wiedervereinigung eine Vielzahl von Gewässern einfach mal so erhalten hat. In den alten Bundesländern mussten die Vereine alle ihre Gewässer kaufen, oder gegen teures Geld pachten.



Auch der DAV bzw. die Vereine im DAV müssen die Gewässer pachten oder kaufen. Einfach so geschenkt wurde hier sicherlich niemanden etwas. In Deutschland gibt es bestimmt keinen m² Land der keinen Eigentümer, ob privat oder öffentlich, hat.


----------



## ivo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Zahl habe ich nun rausgefunden, es sind aktuell nach der letzten Veröffentlichung am 18.04.2011  38.883 Mitglieder.:m


 
Und dann 5€?!? Wie soll das gehen. Damit ist nie und nimmer Besatz zu finanzieren, geschweige denn Pacht. Damit finanziert ihr gerade mal die Geschäftsstelle.


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Wie gesagt, 85% der alten Herren sind zufrieden wenn 1mal im Jahr Froellen rein kommen und die welche Fangen
> 
> Traurig aber wahr..... ich habe daher aufgehört zu kämpfen....^^



und die andern 15% und du?

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nicht...???? bei 38.883 Mitgliedern mal 5,-€ sind das immerhin schon einmal 194.415,-€. Dazu kommen dann diverse Zuschüsse, die man so als Gemeinnütziger und als Naturschutzverband anerkannter Verein so bekommt....



die zuschüsse sind nicht die welt glaub mir und auch keine festen einnahmen.
und selbst bei deinen 200000 €, hört sich viel an, aber für pachten und besatz reicht es trotzdem lange nicht für ein ganzes bl  für pacht und besatz.
schau dir nur mal einige pachtpreise an.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Damit finanziert ihr gerade mal die Geschäftsstelle.


Und die ganzen Pauschalen und Aufwendungen für die Funktionäre ;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



antonio schrieb:


> die zuschüsse sind nicht die welt glaub mir und auch keine festen einnahmen.
> und selbst bei deinen 200000 €, hört sich viel an, aber für pachten und besatz reicht es trotzdem lange nicht für ein ganzes bl für pacht und besatz.
> schau dir nur mal einige pachtpreise an.
> 
> antonio


 
OK, wenn Du meinst...., Dann bekommen wir wohl den gesamten Besatz geschenkt. Wir sind eben ganz tolle.:m

Der DAV scheint ja aber noch weniger zu nehmen, sonst hätte Thomas das ja nicht mit den 10-20,-€ erwähnt... und hat noch weniger Mitglieder. Wie kommt da denn Fisch ins Wasser, oder wird da nicht besetzt...|kopfkrat

Nee, in solch einen Verband würde ich nie wollen.|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Fritze schrieb:


> für ein Wettkampfangeleiverbot,
> für ein Setzkescherverbot,
> gegen C&R Tierquälerei,
> für die Angelei mit dem Ziel, Fische zur kulinarischen Verwertung zu fangen,
> ...



Sehr eigenartig.

Ich kenne auch jede Menge Angler aber es sind keine dabei, die diesen Blödsinn gut finden.

Liegts evtl. an der Luft, die die Sinne vernebelt?|kopfkrat
Ich wohne sehr ländlich, umgeben von Wasser, Wald und Feld. Das sorgt für eine gute cerebrale Sauerstoffversorgung. . .:m

Im Übrigen ist klar, dass nie alle(!) einer Meinung sind.
Darum kann es nicht sein, dass die Einen, unter dem Willen der Anderen leiden müssen . . .


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Zitat
"kann ich nur sagen, dass die vielen Angler, die ich in 29 Jahren Angelei kennengelernt habe, sich immer wieder intensiv mit diesen und vielen anderen Fragen beschäftigt haben und mehrheitlich u.a.

für ein Wettkampfangeleiverbot,
für ein Setzkescherverbot,
gegen C&R Tierquälerei,
für die Angelei mit dem Ziel, Fische zur kulinarischen Verwertung zu fangen,
gegen ein Nachtangelverbot,
für anspruchsvollere Ausbildungen und Fischerprüfungen, die in regelmäßigen Abständen wiederholt werden müssen.
...

sind.

Dass es eine laut schreiende Minderheit gibt, die nur Rechte haben möchte, aber die Notwenigkeit der von der Mehrheit anerkannten, erforderlichen und sinnvollen Regeln und Pflichten verneint, sieht man leider immer wieder in allen Lebensbereichen.[/QUOTE]

da ich mir hier gelegentlich zu dem ein oder anderen Thema äußere , gehöhre ich ja wohl zur laut schreienden Mehrheit,
aber gern doch
wir treffen dann aber schon sehr unterschiedliche Leute|kopfkrat
die ich so treffe sind alle für die oben genannten punkte, bzw. würden das auch tolerieren. 
Im übrigen würde ich dich bitten, Deine pauschlierte Aussage bezüglich der Rechte und Pflichten einfach zu überdenken, das hat wenig Stil|wavey: Ich kenn durchaus die Teilnahme an Arbeitseinsätzen, auch wenn ich mir ein Leben ohne vorstellen kann.

Gruß A.


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Fritze

Du solltest auch dazu sagen das der VDSF bis heute 2011 noch Landesmeisterschaften Bezirksmeisterschaften Königs,Pokal........fischen weiter durchzieht.

Und man stelle sich vor da wird sogar z.t. Gehältert in Setzkeschern.

Und es gibt dafür sogar Ausschreibungen,die ich dann (noch) weiterleite,aber das sagt man ja besser nicht gelle.

lg|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hallo Fritze,

wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, bist Du offensichtlich sowohl in DAV- als auch in VDSF- Bereichen unterwegs.

Berichte doch mal von den jeweiligen Erfahrungen.

In der Nachbarschaft ist dazu auch ein entsprechender Thread.

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## chivas (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Fritze schrieb:


> ...



*Gefällt mir*

bei aller Brisanz in diesem Thema und unabhängig vom Inhalt der Meinungen - seid doch wenigstens einigermaßen fair im Umgang miteinander und unterlasst doch bitte, bitte die ewig gleichen unfundierten Unterstellungen, Beleidigungen und Behauptungen...

(hoffentlich liest mein "Vereinschef" diesen Thread nicht, sonst schmeißt er sicherlich das Handtuch...)


----------



## andyblub (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dann träumt man von Unterschriftenlisten und Revolution?
> 
> Der Deutsche Angler ist ein lahmarschiger, selbstzufriedener und ignoranter Typ. Der wird erst wach, wenn es ganz konkret um den Wegfall von Angelmöglichkeiten oder die Erhöhung der Mitgliedsbeiträge geht. Und auch nur dann, wenn es ihn ganz direkt und unmittelbat trifft.



Im Grunde kannst Du "Angler" weglassen, denn es zieht sich durch die ganze Gesellschaft. Und das beweist ihr Wortführer, die sich gegen den Verband aussprechen auch, denn ihr engagiert euch für/gegen eine Institution weil es euch direkt betrifft und ihr damit unzufrieden seid. 
Der Mehrheit scheint es eben egal zu sein, wie Du ja sagtest, auch das muss man anerkennen. Ja, wenn ein einfaches Kreuzchen genügen würde, und man selbst gefragt wird, wie man sich zu gewissen angelpolitischen Themen äußert (Prüfung ja/nein, leb. Köderfisch, Nachtangeln usw. usf.) hätte jeder eine Meinung. 
Aber engagieren, einlesen, etwas riskieren, Zeit investieren, Herumfahren, mit Leuten reden, sich streiten...wie in euren Ausführungen zur Abschaffung der Fischereiprüfung denken sich viele hier auch "es geht nur um's Angeln". Da nutzen nicht wenige ihre Resourcen lieber um gegen andere Windmühlen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Fritze schrieb:


> Zu den von dir genannten Kernthemen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit solchen Parolen hat es eine Regierung die sich hinter einer Mauer versteckt hat, auch jahrzehntelang ausgehalten.
Aber irgendwann hat das Volk die Schnauze voll. Das dauert, aber irgendwann........

Ich angle übrigens noch ein bisschen länger und hab auch solche Leute kennengelernt.
Drei oder vier......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Ich angle übrigens noch ein bisschen länger und hab auch solche Leute kennengelernt.
> Drei oder vier......


Ich auch, vielleicht sogar ein paar mehr, so knappe 10 oder 15..
Das waren meist VDSF-Funktionäre
Oder Inhaber gewerblicher Angelschulen.....
Oder Berufsfischer, die auch  noch angeln...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich habe neulich wo durch gefischt und mich fast wie ein Schwerverbrecher gefühlt.

Das ist doch Scheixxe hoch10.

Wer da anders fühlt sollte sich mal behandeln lassen, viele von uns Anglern sind und wurden doch durch den VDSF kriminalisiert, oder nicht? Hauptsache die Pe...... sitzen vor ihrem Fernseher und wissen was sie tun.

Ekelhaft einfach Ekelhaft, so Ekelhaft.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ein fiktives Gespräch


Du, sag mal ich hab gehört, dass Nachtangeln wieder erlaubt werden soll?

Ne ,da brauchste keine Angst haben, das machen wir nicht, wer schützt da unsere Angler und Anglerrinnen und womöglich noch die Jugend Nachts am Teich , was da los sein könnte , nene

Du, und dann hat mir noch einer erzählt, dass der Setzkescher wieder erlaubt würde

Ach Quatsch, da hat die Berufsgenossenschaft der Angler was dagegen, die tragen doch so schon genug ans Wasser, wer soll die ganzen Rückenbeschwerden dann kostendeckend behandeln? Das wird nüscht

Du und dann kam noch einer, der wollte doch tatsächlich Wettkampfangeln erlauben

Na das geht schon gar nicht, womöglich müssen wir dann noch mitmachen und verlieren. 
Wie stehen wir denn dann da? , kommt nicht in die Tüte

Ach ja und Fische soll man zurücksetzen dürfen?

Na nu ist aber gut, die entwickeln doch ab einer bestimmten Größe (auch Schonmaß genannt)
und außerdem noch zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten Schmerzempfinden und müssen dann zwangsläufig getötet werden. Außerdem haben doch unsere Aufzuchtbetriebe dann keine Abnehmer mehr, das werden wir nicht einführen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Wenn man sich hier outet kommt man sich ja beinahe so vor 3.2.1.mein Zander du hast....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ

Die Frage ist nur wer wer in dem Filmchen ist, oda?

#q#c|bigeyes|kopfkrat:m


----------



## ivo (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

@996


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hmmm,

mit mir kann man ja eigentlich immer sachlich und geordnet diskutieren und ich habe im grunde für alles ne Antwort... aber zum Post und Denken von Fritze fällt mir echts nichts mehr ein..... vorallem wieder der Verweis zu C&R und Tierquälerei..... wenn man sich auf so Niveau herab lässt, dann ist ja alles was der Mensch mit Tieren macht irgendwie Tierquälerei.... Reiten, Haustiere halten... uvm *g*

Einmal über den Schatten sprngen wäre teils nicht schlecht. Wenn jeder das denken von fritze hat, braucht bald keiner mehr angeln, weil alles weg gefangen ist 

In anderen Ländern wie Niederlanden, Frankreich, UK usw.klappt das doch auch..... nur bei uns nicht


----------



## chivas (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

genau sowas meinte ich... wenn eine MEINUNG nicht zum "mainstream" paßt, kommt einfach die keule zum einsatz. nuja.

ist sicherlich auch in ordnung, wenn pferde stundenlang traktiert werden, um sie gefügig zu machen. oder hunde auf recht brutale weise (ja, ich weiß, das ist wieder eine sehr subjektive einschätzung der methoden) auf kämpfe abgerichtet werden. der mensch soll doch bitte sein hobby ausüben dürfen, wie er das möchte. egal auf wessen kosten, oder (jedenfalls solange nicht einer von euch in irgendeiner weise eingeschränkt ist)?

ab und zu kümmert sich aber auch eine staatsanwaltschaft um solche pferde- und hunde"trainer". lustig...

ich will auch nachtangeln. oder nen setzkescher benutzen dürfen. und nen fisch zurück setzen dürfen, wenn mir danach ist (wobei man das, wenn man nicht gänzlich ignorant ist, mit der geltenden rechtslage sehr gut in einklang bringen kann). nen lebenden köfi aber brauch ich nicht, hätte aber gern mehr kontrollen am wasser.
ich würde aber keinen auslachen (jedenfalls nicht öffentlich), weil er ohne lebenden köfi nix fängt ^^ - wenn es aber nur darum geht, mit möglichst wenig aufwand möglichst viele fische zu fangen, gibts auf jeden fall auch dazu alternativen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Du hast vollkommen recht, chivas - die Frage ist nur, warum die Funktionäre des VDSF - teuer bezahlt von den Anglern - immer meinen, GESETZLICHE Restriktionen für Angler zu brauchen.
Denn das spielt PETA und Konsorten in die Hände, weil ein Gesetz ja beweist, wie schlecht die Angler sein müssen, dass man die gesetzlich zum Glück zwingen muss.

Und wundert sich dann über immer mehr unsinniger Verbote...

Und die geltenden Bundesgesetze haben auch für Angler schon alles in Bezug auf Tierschutz geregelt - da brauchts keine Verschärfungen.

Und kein schwarzes Schaf lässt sich von schärferen Gesetzen beeindrucken - nur von besseren Kontrollen.

Und gerade der VDSF steht mit seinen heuchlerischern Gemeinschaftsfischen ja auch für "Wasser predigen und Wein saufen..."

Dazu passt auch diese nette Geschichte von einem bayrischen Aufseher und Ausbilder:
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2780807-118-lebende_aale_locken_waller_an,1,0.html


----------



## chivas (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die geltenden Bundesgesetze haben auch für Angler schon alles in Bezug auf Tierschutz geregelt - da brauchts keine Verschärfungen.



das wurde sehr wahrscheinlich auch schon die vielen jahre vor den aktuell geltenden "verschärfungen" behauptet...

(auch) viele angler wollen einfach ihr hobby ausüben - völlig einschränkungs- und rücksichtslos. dass damit auch immer andere (menschen, tiere scheint hier ja eh keinen zu ineressieren? warum nur ist das geschrei dann so groß, wenn in einem osteuropäischen land tieren bei lebendigem leib das fell abgezogen wird, oder wenn der heilige karpfen in china lebend frittiert wird??) betroffen oder gar eingeschränkt werden, können oder wollen viele nicht erkennen.
menschlich, zumindest typisch deutsch. also müssen restriktionen her. so einfach kann manchmal die motivation des gesetzgebers sein xD
aber wehe! es fischt jemand den privatteich der schreihälse leer, dann werden die plötzlich noch lauter (und schreien nach gesetz, gericht und polizei). oder wehe!, der osteuropäische schwarzangler sitzt mit seiner räuberbande am vereinstümpel. aber zuhause, wenns zu irgendeinem thema paßt, vertritt man dann wieder lautstark die parole, dass eine fischereischeinpflicht großer blödsinn ist und überhaupt der arme angler bald nicht mehr angeln kann...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu passt auch diese nette Geschichte von einem bayrischen Aufseher und Ausbilder:
> http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2780807-118-lebende_aale_locken_waller_an,1,0.html



wolltest du damit was sagen? ich kanns jedenfalls nicht erkennen (lediglich vermuten...).



Fr33 schrieb:


> Einmal über den Schatten sprngen wäre teils nicht schlecht.



gayn0w - aber doch bitte nur die anderen #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> zumindest typisch deutsch. also müssen restriktionen her. so einfach kann manchmal die motivation des gesetzgebers sein


Die Frage bleibt, warum sich gerade  "Angler"Funktionäre dem gleichen Unfug verschreiben müsssen..



> wolltest du damit was sagen? ich kanns jedenfalls nicht erkennen (lediglich vermuten...).


Ja, Wasser predigen und Wein saufen - typisch Funktionär..


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



chivas schrieb:


> (auch) viele angler wollen einfach ihr hobby ausüben - völlig einschränkungs- und rücksichtslos. dass damit auch immer andere (menschen, tiere scheint hier ja eh keinen zu ineressieren? warum nur ist das geschrei dann so groß, wenn in einem osteuropäischen land tieren bei lebendigem leib das fell abgezogen wird, oder wenn der heilige karpfen in china lebend frittiert wird??) betroffen oder gar eingeschränkt werden, können oder wollen viele nicht erkennen.
> menschlich, zumindest typisch deutsch. also müssen restriktionen her. so einfach kann manchmal die motivation des gesetzgebers sein xD
> aber wehe! es fischt jemand den privatteich der schreihälse leer, dann werden die plötzlich noch lauter (und schreien nach gesetz, gericht und polizei). oder wehe!, der osteuropäische schwarzangler sitzt mit seiner räuberbande am vereinstümpel. aber zuhause, wenns zu irgendeinem thema paßt, vertritt man dann wieder lautstark die parole, dass eine fischereischeinpflicht großer blödsinn ist und überhaupt der arme angler bald nicht mehr angeln kann...



Ich versuche den Zusammenhang in Deiner Argumentation zu finden. Gelingt mir nicht. 
Was zum Teufel hat Schwarzangeln mit Fischereischeinpflicht zu tun, außer dass diese die Schwarzangelei fördert ?


----------



## chivas (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage bleibt, warum sich gerade  "Angler"Funktionäre dem gleichen Unfug verschreiben müsssen..
> 
> 
> Ja, Wasser predigen und Wein saufen - typisch Funktionär..



dacht ichs mir doch ^^. vertreter der lebend-köfi-fischerei müssten doch aber dieses verhalten eher gut finden als anzuprangern. die vorbild-wirkung hat ja auch das gericht (zurecht) erkannt.
und die strafe war ja lächerlich gering.

ein "überzeugter" welsangler würde sicherlich denken - hätt ich auch so gemacht. mal angenommen, an den angeköderten aalen an einigen metern schnur gehen nun 2 große waller ein - plötzlich sieht die sache anders aus. aber soweit wollen ja manche gar nicht denken ^^

@ralle: ismirkla. aber ich versuchs gar nicht erst, das nochmal zu erklären...
und zu deiner völlig haltlosen hypothese sag ich auch mal lieber nix 

im übrigen sollten doch auch bitte der führerschein abgeschafft werden. und der jagdschein. und waffen sollten frei zugänglich sein. und jeder sollte "kampfhunde" halten dürfen. dann gäbs auch keine schwarzfahrer mehr, oder illegale waffen usw. usf. und die ganzen steuergelder, die wir noch für die polizei ausgeben, könnten dann in fischbesatz investiert werden. oder so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> im übrigen sollten doch auch bitte der führerschein abgeschafft werden. und der jagdschein. und waffen sollten frei zugänglich sein. und jeder sollte "kampfhunde" halten dürfen.


Wenn Du tatsächlich meinst, dies alles von Dir aufgeführte, wo es letztlich um Menschenleben geht, mit einer Prüfung zum Fischereischein gleichsetzen zu können, kann das selbstverständlich Deine Meinung sein.

Als Diskutant disqualifizierst Du Dich für mich damit aber komplett..

Ich bin nun mal kein PETAner, der Tier- und Menschenrechte gleichsetzt, unbd akzeptiere das auch nicht..


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hallo zusammen,

neben den Beiträgen ( die nur auf eine gewisse Art der Erregung zurück zu führen sind) die ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann,
gibt es für mich eine klare Aussage.

Der Verband/ die Funktionäre die mich vertreten ( den Angler im allgemeinen) haben dafür zu sorgen, dass mein Hobby ausgeübt werden kann.

Und zwar so, dass geltende Regeln/ Gesetze nicht verletzt werden.

Es müssen nicht!!!! härtere Regeln erfunden werden.

Das macht bei der Umgehung der Regeln ( weil diese Regeln das Hobby fast unmöglich machen und der Verband das eigentlich auch weiss) die Verantwortlichen massiv unglaubwürdig. Wettkampfangeln wird zu Hegefischen, ja klar docj.

Dies gibt es in allen Bereichen des Deutschen Wesens.

Kleines Beispiel:  Nachsitzen gibt es nicht mehr=> Nacharbeiten unter Aufsicht.

Der Witz ist doch, das Regeln und Gesetze nicht nützen, wenn nicht kontrolliert und entsprechend bestraft wird.

Mir ist der VDSF nach den Informationen die ich hier erhalte zutiefst zuwieder geworden. Er hat sich in einen Bereich immer breiter gemacht, den ich schon als Privatsspähre betrachte.

Bei der nächste Hauptversammlung kommt auf jedenFall der Antrag auszutreten.
Wir brauchen nicht noch einen Verband, der sich nur selber liebt.
Ohen Gegenleistung gibts ab jetzt kein Geld mehr.
Wir können da ja wenigstens wählen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich das den Leuten in unserem Verein erklären kann, die diese Mitgliedschaft als Gottgegeben hinnehmen.

Im Dezember bin ich schlauer.

Hoffentlich bewirkt das Anglerboard etwas.

Mittlerweile bekommt man den Eindruck, das Board ist die Vertretung ( zumindest was die Informationen angeht) die wir Angler gegenüber den anderen Lobbyisten wirklich bräuchten.

Macht weiter so.

Falls ein Spendenkonto euch/ uns weiter bringt=> raus mit der Nummer/ BLZ.
Ich unterstütze das gerne im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Falls ein Spendenkonto euch/ uns weiter bringt=> raus mit der Nummer/ BLZ.


Der Schwabe in mir würde sagen, nix wie los - aber das gehört ja eh zu unserer Arbeit und muss nicht extra bezahlt werden..
;-)))

Ausserdem ist das:


> Bei der nächste Hauptversammlung kommt auf jedenFall der Antrag auszutreten.
> Wir brauchen nicht noch einen Verband, der sich nur selber liebt.
> Ohen Gegenleistung gibts ab jetzt kein Geld mehr.
> Wir können da ja wenigstens wählen.


viel mehr wert!!!

*Reschpekt dafür!!!*

Und nicht unterkriegen lassen, auch wenns beim ersten Mal vielleicht in den verkrusteten Strukturen noch keine Mehrheit dafür gibt..

Die jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche im VDSF von oben nach unten ist ein dickes Brett, das man lange bohren muss, da braucht sich niemand Illusionen machen..

PS:
Aiuch sicherlich interessant:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hallo Thomas,

die Infos sind echt Gold wert.

Wenn man die Überzeugungsarbeit jetzt lange genug durchzieht, werden bestimmt einige aufmerksam.

Ich werde mal ein paar eurer Argumente ausdrucken.

Die bekommt dann am Wasser jeder in die Hand gedrückt, der nicht schnell genug wegläuft.( Da hat man bestimmt nach einiger Zeit eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung|bigeyes )
Vielleicht bewirkt das was.
Es ist dann auf jedenFall mal ein anderes Thema am Wasser wie "beissen die Fische" oder "scheiss Wetter heute".

Also,  lasst uns die Revolution ausrufen |bla:.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Ich werde mal ein paar eurer Argumente ausdrucken.
> 
> Die bekommt dann am Wasser jeder in die Hand gedrückt, der nicht schnell genug wegläuft.


Genau dafür ist das gedacht:
Informieren, verbreiten...

Hier noch mehr Material:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Moin

Da fällt mir gerade noch ein.

Zum Setzkescher und Wettkampf,was Fritze ja als die Allgemeinheit will das net einstufte.

Wenn man sich nen bißchen damit beschäftigt hat,stellt man fest das ende der 80er anfang der 90er die Tierschützer darauf pochten das dieses in Deutschland Verboten wird (wir sind da so ziemlich das einzige Land mit diesen Status),und der VDSF darauf von Tierschützern gedrängt wurde.

Dann gab es noch ein Herr Drosse der im VDSF tätig wahr und mit voller Kraft für ein Verbot kämpfte,obwohl er selber an etlichen fischen teilnahm.

Dann drehte man eine Reportage über Wettkampffischen die aufn Freitag gegen 21-22uhr auf ZDF lief,diese wurde so übel Manipuliert das der Angler im TV als Mörder Tierquäler..etc.dargestellt wurde.

Das die Szenen mit Absicht so gedreht wurden ,das nur das Negative mit Absicht hervorgerufen wurde,das lebendige fische abgeschlagen wurden und dann in Setzkescher geschmissen wurden,nun ein Foto/Filmchen und der elendig verreckte Fisch im Setzkescher konnte auf Sendung gehen.

Redet heute natürlich keiner mehr drüber,es gibt aber Leute die das alles mitgemacht haben,und die vergesssen das net was der VDSF damals angerichtet hat.

Obwohl der VDSF WM EM ....in Deutschland ausrichtete,einen Kadar hatte,eine Bundesliga...etc.und das alles hat er von heute auf morgen aufgegeben ohne dafür zu Kämpfen das alles so bleibt wie es gewesen ist.
Alleine da sollte man sich fragen warum??? warum hat man sich das alles gefallen lassen,und beharrt bis heute auf diesen Standpunkt.
Während der DAV Veranstaltungen Teams.... auf die Beine stellt die ja angeblich in De.Verboten sind,also tut der DAV was Verbotenes und kriegt trotzdem kein Ärger mit der Politik,sehr komisch.

Die WM in Berlin vor 3 Jahren,mit besten grüßen von Merkel und co.auch eine Verbotene Angelei wenn Wettkampf in De.Verboten ist,wie kann dann eine WM im Angeln mit besten grüßen von oben stadtfinden und das mitten in Berlin.
Was ist eine WM??? Wettkampf oder Eierschaukeln und Wasser angucken.

Wer lügt hier??? Die Politik und der DAV,oder der VDSF. 

Alle alten Wessis kennen doch noch bestimmt diesen Satz = Es wird sich nix für euch Angler ändern,alles bleibt beim alten wir Kämpfen für euch.

Keine 2 Jahre und der VDSF hat sich auf die Tierschützer eingelassen und ist ihnen gehorsam gefolgt.

Reiter Jäger Züchter...haben sich damals erfolgreich gewehrt,nur die Angler haben die Arschkarte gezogen,weil man die eigenen Reihen untermauerte.

Das wird gern verschwiegen,aber auch das sollten hier alle Wissen dürfen.


Leute leute seid ihr echt schon alle so geblendet und gewaschen worden,macht doch mal eure Augen auf und forcht selber nach was der VDSF gewesen ist,und was er heute ist.


lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Stimmt!


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Mal eine Zwischenfrage:

Weiß einer, wann ungefähr dieser besagte Beitrag gesendet wurde (Monat und Jahr?) und im Rahmen welcher Sendung?

Vll. kann ich den ja ausgraben lassen. Entsprechende Kontakte sind vorhanden.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Aber wehe du bist anderer Meinung als der rest des Vorstandes - da wirste noch Blöd angemacht.....
> 
> Was diesen Verein angeht bin, ich was Vorstandsarbeit angeht durch. Leider....
> 
> ...





Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Mir ist der VDSF nach den Informationen  die ich hier erhalte zutiefst zuwieder geworden. Er hat sich in einen  Bereich immer breiter gemacht, den ich schon als Privatsspähre  betrachte.
> 
> Bei der nächste Hauptversammlung kommt auf jedenFall der Antrag auszutreten.
> Wir brauchen nicht noch einen Verband, der sich nur selber liebt.
> ...



Gut ich bin auch nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, aber auch in unserem kleinen Verein sind von den noch älteren Herrschaften welche vorhanden.

Man kann die überzeugen! Dazu gehören jedoch Einzelgespräche. In der JHV schaust Du ansonsten in viele Fragezeichen. Habe ich selbst erlebt.

Anschließend im Laufe des Jahres wurden einige Gespräche geführt, alles mehrfach aufgezeigt. Nun kann ich meinen Antrag stellen und damit auch durchkommen.

Wird in der 2. Dezemberwoche stattfinden, damit auch die knebelhaften Kündigungsfristen im VDSF eingehalten werden können. Zur Versammlung ist das Kündigungsschreiben fertig zur Unterschrift dabei.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Weiß einer, wann ungefähr dieser besagte Beitrag gesendet wurde (Monat und Jahr?) und im Rahmen welcher Sendung?
> 
> ...



http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13526738.html

Mehr scheint es darüber nicht zu geben.


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Jau,

Hamm war damals lange in aller Munde!


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Dann muss ich mal sehen, ob die Kontakte auch zum WDR reichen.

ZDF wäre leichter gewesen.


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Monitor hieß die Sendung,wenn ich mich net irre.

Bezw.das müste Ralle evtl.auch noch wissen.

lg#h


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

laut Text von Monitor gemacht#h
Gruß A.


----------



## m-spec (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Als zeitlicher Referenzpunkt:

_Am 03.Juli.1988 stellte das VDSF - Präsidium den Antrag:

Deutsche Meisterschaften im sportlichen Fischen, das Kaderfischen und die Meisterschaften der Verbandsjugend werden ausgesetzt.

Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Verbände stimmt dem Beschluß zu.

(Quelle: 100 Jahre Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems)_

Und da Verbote ja immer recht flott kommen bleibt nur der Zeitraum 1986 (1987 wurde in Weser Ems die Jugendmeisterschaft schon ausgesetzt wegen Hältern und an der Deutschen Jugendmeisterschaft schon nicht mehr teilgenommen) - 1988.

Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern das der Monitorbeitrag im Rahmen eines Kaderfischens oder eines Fischens der Bundeslandliga NRW entstanden ist und dann mit anderen Szenen gemischt wurde. 

Falls sich der Beitrag wirklich auftreiben läßt würde ich ihn auch gerne mal sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Falls sich der Beitrag wirklich auftreiben läßt würde ich ihn auch gerne mal sehen.


Da wirds uns Angler dann wahrscheinlich richtig schütteln, wenn wir uns das nochmal anschauen müssen, was der VDSF mit Drosse da mit verbrochen hat..


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich bin sowieso davon überzeugt, dass die Grundlagen des jetzigen VdSF-Verhaltens in den 70er und 80er-Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts gelegt wurden.
Offensichtlich hat man unter der damaligen Verbandsführung eine Vielzahl von Fakten geschaffen, die geschickt und gezielt an der angelnden Öffentlichkeit vorbei im Verborgenen gehalten wurden.
Genau diese Leichen im tiefsten Keller des VdSF könnten im Rahmen der Fusion an das Tageslicht gelangen und für den einen oder anderen zu weit reichenden Konsequenzen führen.
Und genau das wäre eine mehr als einleuchtende Erklärung für das nicht nachvollziehbare Verhalten der VDSF-Führung um

die Fusion scheitern zu lassen
das dann so darzustellen, als wäre der DAV schuld daran
:m
Oh, böse, böse Nachtigall, die ick da trapsen hör....
Und ich dachte bisher nur an diese ominöse VdSF-GmbH....|rolleyes|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Honeyball schrieb:


> :m
> Oh, böse, böse Nachtigall, die ick da trapsen hör....
> Und ich dachte bisher nur an diese ominöse VdSF-GmbH....|rolleyes|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Ich glaub eher, es ist ein Truthahn, der da trappst.


----------



## gründler (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher, es ist ein Truthahn, der da trappst.


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afrikanischer_Strau%C3%9F

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Und, was solls?
Nach Aussage von Mohnert interessiert das zumindest die VDSF-Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre eh nicht, da die laut Mohnert eh alles vorgegebene abnicken..
Warum sollte das hier anders sein?

Und nur die könnten da was ändern..

Bleibt also wie immer beim VDSF nur die Mißstände zu benennen und zu betrauern, dass von denen allen nicht einer genug Arsch in der Hose hat, um sich dagegen zu wehren..


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

da es hier ja auch um die Geschicht geht,
wie ist der vielfach genannte P.Mohnert eigentlich VDSF Boss geworden? und warum. ( allein das Argument, dass der DAV ihn nicht haben wollte, ist ja nun nicht unbedingt ein Qualitätsmerkmal, etwas Ironie)
Das ist doch zu diesem Zeitpunkt ( wenn ich nicht irre 1990)
völlig untypisch
Irgendwer muss den doch als Kandidat aufgestellt haben und gewählt haben ( sorry für die Frage, aber ich hatte da echt andere Sorgen)
Sonst frag ich mal beim VDSF an, ob die nicht nen neuen Boss brauchen
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sonst frag ich mal beim VDSF an, ob die nicht nen neuen Boss brauchen



Könnte ein lukrativer Job sein, wenn man dann gleichzeitig Geschäftsführer einer gut gehenden GmbH wird, die zwar ordentlich Umsatz aber komischerweise kaum Gewinne in der Bilanz verzeichnet und ihre GuV nicht veröffentlicht, so dass die gewinnmindernden Gehälter an die Geschäftsführer nicht offenkundig werden... 

Für alle, die eine Initiativbewerbung abschicken wollen:
Die Adresse lautet
VDSF Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH
- Herr Steffen Schwab -
Siemensstr. 11-13
DE - 63071 Offenbach/ M.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...die VDSF-Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre eh nicht, da die laut Mohnert eh alles vorgegebene abnicken..



Sind das vielleicht alles "freie Mitarbeiter" der GmbH????


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Die werden doch wohl schon über die Mitgliedsbeiträge der Angler über ihre Vereine bezahlt..
Du meinst, das sind Gierhälse, die den Hals nicht vollkriegen?


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Honey , ich wollte gleich ganz hoch hinaus, nicht nur Geschäftsführer einer pobligen GmbH
Bleibt trotzdem die Frage nach dem Warum P.M.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ein undemokratischer "Alleinherrscher" im VDSF, dem die Landesverbände und Funktionäre ja nach seinen Worten alles abnicken, reicht ja wohl..

Da brauchen die Dich wohl kaum...
:g:g


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hier schon einmal die erste Info zur Monitorsendung:

Ausgestrahlt am 08.07.1986 unter dem Beitragstitel "Sportangeln"


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Hier schon einmal die erste Info zur Monitorsendung:
> 
> Ausgestrahlt am 08.07.1986 unter dem Beitragstitel "Sportangeln"


 
Jetzt braucht es nur noch das Orginal und Youtube,und ne passende Videoüberschrift vorm hochladen.

lg


----------



## m-spec (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



gründler schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht es nur noch das Orginal und Youtube,und ne passende Videoüberschrift vorm hochladen.
> 
> lg



Das wäre sehr genial. Sehen will ich ja schon was da zusammengeschnitten wurde.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, was solls?
> Nach Aussage von Mohnert interessiert das zumindest die VDSF-Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre eh nicht, da die laut Mohnert eh alles vorgegebene abnicken..
> Warum sollte das hier anders sein?
> 
> ...


 

Und vielleicht ist es ja auch so, dass die Masse der Mitglieder des VDSF alles genau so befürworten, wie es im VDSF ist und sich hier nur die Minderheit der unzufriedenen zeigt.

Könnte ja durchaus sein, das hier nur ein Falsches Bild der VDSF-Mitglieder entstanden ist, weil es so gelenkt wurde....|kopfkrat

Es steht ja jedem frei DAV-Mitglied zu werden, von Massenzuläufen beim DAV habe ich aber auch noch nichts gelesen, auch irgendwie komisch, oder?|rolleyes

Ich sage immer, eine Medailie hat immer 2 Seiten. Wer mit dem Verband zufrieden ist, der wird auch nichts gegenteiliges schreiben und das scheinen ja doch zigtausende zu sein...

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dem VDSF zufrieden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Die Masse der Angler schweigt schlicht - wie leider so oft - stille...

Aber die Angler sind ja auch nicht Mitglieder der Verbände, das sind ja die Vereine...

Und da schluckt halt der Angler, was von oben vorgelegt wird - vom Bundes- über die Landes- über die Regional/Kreisverbände bis zum Verein.

Sofern der noramle Angler überhaupt mitbekommt, was da ausgekaspert wird....

Das beschreibt ja auch ein Ex-VDSF-Landesverbands- und Bundesvizepräsident sehr schön:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265

Wenn Du zufrieden bist, wie Du schreibst, gehe ich entweder davon aus, dass auch Du nicht umfassend über die Tätigkeiten des VDSF informiert wurdest oder in Verein oder Verband ein Amt hast und so direkt oder indirekt vom VDSF profitierst..

Siehe dazu auch aktuell:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220530


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du zufrieden bist, wie Du schreibst, gehe ich entweder davon aus, dass auch Du nicht umfassend über die Tätigkeiten des VDSF informiert wurdest oder in Verein oder Verband ein Amt hast und so direkt oder indirekt vom VDSF profitierst..


 
Ja, ich habe ein Amt in einem Verein, das stimmt.

Mich würde jetzt nur interessieren, wie ich direkt oder indirekt vom VDSF profitiere, außer dass ich von Landesverbandsgewässer günstiger Gastkarten bekommen kann, die ich aber überhaupt nicht nutze, somit auch nicht davon profitiere.


----------



## ivo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Wo nichts ist kann man nichts nutzen|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe ein Amt in einem Verein, das stimmt.
> 
> Mich würde jetzt nur interessieren, wie ich direkt oder indirekt vom VDSF profitiere, außer dass ich von Landesverbandsgewässer günstiger Gastkarten bekommen kann, die ich aber überhaupt nicht nutze, somit auch nicht davon profitiere.




Profitieren ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, zumindest trifft er nicht den Kern.

Es geht vielmehr um die Identifizierung mit einer Ideologie, die wider einem freiheitlichen Angeln steht. Die Mentalität des vorauseilenden Gehorsams, das drohen mit Tier- und Naturschutz wenn dies und das nicht verboten wird. 
Die förmliche Sucht, eigene Moralvorstellungen der gesamten Anglerschaft per Verbot aufzudrücken.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



ivo schrieb:


> Wo nichts ist kann man nichts nutzen|rolleyes


 

Siehst Du, somit kann ich auch von nichts profitieren, was nicht da ist.

Somit kann ich auch nicht aus dem Grund zufrieden sein, wie Thomas ihn gedacht hatte.

Glaubt mir, ihr könnt hier schreiben was ihr wollt, im VDSF ist bei weitem nicht alles so schlecht, wie es hier dargestellt wird und es sind zigtausende mit dem VDSF zufrieden.

Und Fakt ist auch, dass im DAV auch nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt, denn ansonsten würden ja alle so schlau sein und zum DAV wechseln, denn da ist ja angeblich alles viel besser.... 

So langsam lache ich mich über die Schlammschlacht kringelig....|supergri

Aber macht ruhig weiter, Ihr seid die Helden.#6

Solange sich hier von den ganzen - sind es 20 oder 30, oder doch weniger - Kritikern keiner an die Front in die Vereins und Landesverbandsvorstände wählen lässt, um sich so als VDSF- oder DAV- Funktionär aufstellen zu lassen, um dann an der Front alles besser zu machen, solange ist das aus meiner Sicht hier alles nur heiße Luft...  und mehr nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Glaubt mir, ihr könnt hier schreiben was ihr wollt, im VDSF ist bei weitem nicht alles so schlecht, wie es hier dargestellt wird und es sind zigtausende mit dem VDSF zufrieden.



Bitte nicht Zufriedenheit und Gleichgültigkeit verwechseln!

Auch sind die meisten in einem Verein(VDSF) um die Gewässer beangeln zu können und nicht weil sie Fans von Mohnert sind oder um jeden Preis Mitglied im VDSF sein wollen!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Profitieren ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, zumindest trifft er nicht den Kern.
> 
> Es geht vielmehr um die Identifizierung mit einer Ideologie, die wider einem freiheitlichen Angeln steht. Die Mentalität des vorauseilenden Gehorsams, das drohen mit Tier- und Naturschutz wenn dies und das nicht verboten wird.
> Die förmliche Sucht, eigene Moralvorstellungen der gesamten Anglerschaft per Verbot aufzudrücken.


 
Mit dem kann ich mich auch nicht identifizieren, weil ich finde, dass ich sehr gut freiheitlich Angeln kann. Ich bin auch nicht süchtig anderen Anglern etwas zu verbieten, warum auch. Ich halte mich an die Gesetze, die mich betreffen und die sind nicht vom VDSF gemacht, sondern von den Politischen Gremien, dann solltet Ihr die mal kritisieren.

Geht an die Gestzgeber und fordert diese auf die Verbote wieder rückgängig zu machen, die irgendwo existieren, das wäre die bessere Adresse.


----------



## ivo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich zähle mal auf was im VDSF inakzeptabel ist:

1. fehlender Gewässerfonds!!!!
2. Einschränkungen/Verbote beim Setzkescher
3. teure Angelkarten (so es sie gibt)
4. tlw Nachtangelverbot
5. legitimation des Angelns allein als Nahrungserwerb#d
6. Wettkampfangeln wurde verboten und wird auch nicht durchgeführt
7. kein legales zurücksetzen 

Die Liste ließe sich bestimmt fortführen...


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

richtig professor, ich glaub auch kaum, daß die meisten mit nem bl-weiten nachtangelverbot zum beispiel zufrieden sind, sondern daß sie auf grund der strukturen gleichgültig geworden sind nach dem motto wir können sowieso nix ändern.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> und es sind zigtausende mit dem VDSF zufrieden


Im anderen Thread wo wir die VDSF-Landesverbände fragen, schreibst Du, wenn man als Verband nichts schreibt, wäre das noch keine Zustimmung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3376124#post3376124

Warum soll es dann bei einem Angler Zustimmung sein, wenn er nichts zu den Vorgängen im VDSF äußert?

Die meisten Angler wissen noch nicht mal, dass ihr Verein im VDSF organisiert ist und sie das über ihre Vereinsbeiträge alles mitbezahlen..

Also ist da eine Nichtäußerung wohl eher dem Informationsdefizit geschuldet - die Verbände wissen schon, warum sie immer nur  das öffentlich rauslassen, was ihnen gerade genehm ist.

Und keinesfalls ist da Nichtäußerung Zustimmung zur VDSF-Politik - wenn nicht Desinteresse oder Desinformation, dann wohl eher Frustration..



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Und Fakt ist auch, dass im DAV auch nicht alles Gold ist


Wahrlich nicht, aber das machen wir genauso öffentlich und kritisieren das:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219953

Der DAV ist nicht per se der "tolle Verband", sondern auf Grund seiner anglerfreundlicheren Einstellung schlicht das "kleinere Übel"...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Zufriedenheit und Gleichgültigkeit verwechseln!


 

Das tue ich nicht, ich kann da auch nur für mich sprechen, ich sage immer, wenn mir etwas nicht passt, gleichgültig bin ich ganz bestimmt nicht, dann würde ich das hier auch komplett ignorieren.



> Auch sind die meisten in einem Verein(VDSF) um die Gewässer beangeln zu können und nicht weil sie Fans von Mohnert sind oder um jeden Preis Mitglied im VDSF sein wollen!


 
Und das ist natürlich im DAV völlig anders, was bedeuten würde, dass der DAV alle Angler in seinen Gewässer frei Angeln lässt, auch wenn sie in keinem Verein (weder DAV noch VDSF) sind und nur einen Fischereischein haben und das völlig unentgeldlich....|rolleyes Damit wäre dann auch der DAV und seine Hirarchien völlig überflüssig.

Am besten wäre es, alle Gewässer in Deutschland würden an den Staat übergehen, dann könnte jeder überall Angeln. Das ist doch einmal ein maßnahme, dann sind gleich beide Verbände überflüssig und alle Streitereien hätten endlich ein Ende.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Offtopic an:


> Am besten wäre es, alle Gewässer in Deutschland würden an den Staat übergehen, dann könnte jeder überall Angeln. Das ist doch einmal ein maßnahme, dann sind gleich beide Verbände überflüssig und alle Streitereien hätten endlich ein Ende


Mal ohne Polemik, rumflachsen oder Streit:
Angesichts dessen, was *beide* Dachverbände da veranstalten und was man als Angler dafür bezahlen muss, muss das nicht mal die schlechteste Lösung für Angler sein..
Offtopic aus..


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und das ist natürlich im DAV völlig anders, was bedeuten würde, dass der DAV alle Angler in seinen Gewässer frei Angeln lässt, auch wenn sie in keinem Verein (weder DAV noch VDSF) sind und nur einen Fischereischein haben und das völlig unentgeldlich....|rolleyes Damit wäre dann auch der DAV und seine Hirarchien völlig überflüssig.



Das ist da sicher auch so, mit dem Vorteil des Gewässerfonds.
Ist aber gerade nicht das Thema, sondern die Aussage von Mohnert, dass alles was er sagt abgenickt wird.
Ob das beim DAV auch so ist, weiß ich nicht - behauptet aber auch niemand.




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es, alle Gewässer in Deutschland würden an den Staat übergehen, dann könnte jeder überall Angeln. Das ist doch einmal ein maßnahme, dann sind gleich beide Verbände überflüssig und alle Streitereien hätten endlich ein Ende.#6



Nu wirste a bisserl albern, gelle.:m
Der Staat würde verkaufen und da hätten die Angler noch weniger von.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Zitat Dorschgreifer
"Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dem VDSF zufrieden. "

Womit begründest Du Deine Zufriedenheit? Muss doch Ursachen haben?
Gruß A.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und keinesfalls ist da Nichtäußerung Zustimmung zur VDSF-Politik -


 

Aber auch keinesfalls einfaches Abnicken, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Man wird sehen - wir haben ja ALLEN Landesverbänden die Möglichkeit gegeben, alle Angler umfänglich zu informieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220530
Man wird sehen, in wie weit das wahrgenommen werden wird oder weiter alles in Hinterzimmern an den Anglern vorbei ausgemauschelt..


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Geht an die Gestzgeber und fordert diese auf die Verbote wieder rückgängig zu machen, die irgendwo existieren, das wäre die bessere Adresse.



Genau damit triffst Du es auf den Punkt!
Genau das ist die ureigenste Aufgabe einer Interessensvertretung, sprich einer Institution, die es sich auf die Fahnen schreibt, die (mehrheitlichen) Interessen der von ihr Vertretenen zu vertreten, also in unserem konkreten Fall: Die Aufgabe eines *Angler*verbandes.
Wenn Du unterstellst, dass die große Mehrheit schweigt, weil sie mit dem VdSF zufrieden ist, dann unterstellst Du damit genau so explizit, dass diese Mehrheit zufrieden ist mit all den durch die Politik und den Gesetzgeber institutionalisierten Einschränkungen für uns Angler.
Dann, und nur unter diesem Gesichtspunkt, hast Du natürlich völlig recht und kannst dich über die "Schlammschlacht kringelig" lachen, die wir hier führen.
Aber übersiehst Du dabei nicht etwa, dass viele der einschränkenden Gesetze erst durch das Bestreben des VdSF bzw. des jeweiligen Landesverbandes durch die Politik gemacht wurden?
Und: Sprichst Du über Deinen Verein auch Deinen Verband an, damit dieser sich darum bemüht, "die Verbote wieder rückgängig zu machen, die irgendwo existieren," und mit denen Du Dich "auch nicht identifizieren" kannst?

Genau das versuchen wir doch gerade hier zu vermitteln, dass möglichst viele mitdenkende Angler wie Du sich einbringen sollten, um endlich dafür zu sorgen, dass unser Hobby ähnlich frei und ungezwungen ausgeübt werden kann, wie anderswo auf dieser Welt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich zähle mal auf was im VDSF inakzeptabel ist:
> 
> 1. fehlender Gewässerfonds!!!!
> 2. Einschränkungen/Verbote beim Setzkescher
> ...


 
Sind 1, 2, 4, 5, 6 und 7 Regeln, die der VDSF erlassen hat, oder sind die in den Landesfischereigestzen aufgehängt.

Wenn es landesgesetzliche Regelungen sind, dann sind die Landesregierungen dafür zuständig und nicht die Landesverbände der Angler.

Zu 3., was bezeichnest Du als teure Angelkarten? In meinem Bundesland bezahle ich für 196,52Km Wasserstrecke 37,-€ pro Jahr. Das Gewässer wird reichlich mit Aal, Hecht, Zander und Karpfen besetzt, die anderen Fische entwikeln sich sölebsständig und sind auch ausreichend vorhanden. Ich finde den Preis völlig angemessen. Aber auch da hat der VDSF und Herr Mohnert nichts mit zu tun, das Gewässer bewirtschaftet unser Landesverband und nicht der Bundesverband.


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Könnte mal jemand aufzählen welche Verbote ausschließlich von der Politik kommen????

lg


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber übersiehst Du dabei nicht etwa, dass viele der einschränkenden Gesetze erst durch das Bestreben des VdSF *bzw.* des jeweiligen Landesverbandes durch die Politik gemacht wurden?
> Und: Sprichst Du über Deinen Verein auch Deinen Verband an, damit dieser sich darum bemüht, "die Verbote wieder rückgängig zu machen, die irgendwo existieren," und mit denen Du Dich "auch nicht identifizieren" kannst?


 
Die 3 Buchstaben "bzw." sind der Schlüssel. Fischereigesetze sind Ländersache, da wird der Bundesverband in der Regel nicht gefragt. Und ja, ich fordere meinen Landesverband auf gesetzliche Regelungen zu ändern, wenn sie mir nicht passen. So verfolgt unser Landesverband massiv (auf Wunsch der Angler) die Abschaffung des Setzkescherverbotes im Landesfischereigesetz, aber die politischen Parteien haben da teilweise Probleme mit. Deshalb werde ich dieses zumindest bei der nächsten Wahl für meine Kreuze berücksichtigen.


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mit dem kann ich mich auch nicht identifizieren, weil ich finde, dass ich sehr gut freiheitlich Angeln kann. Ich bin auch nicht süchtig anderen Anglern etwas zu verbieten, warum auch. Ich halte mich an die Gesetze, die mich betreffen und die sind nicht vom VDSF gemacht, sondern von den Politischen Gremien, dann solltet Ihr die mal kritisieren.
> 
> Geht an die Gestzgeber und fordert diese auf die Verbote wieder rückgängig zu machen, die irgendwo existieren, das wäre die bessere Adresse.



auf wessen bestreben oder mit unterstützung wessen sind denn die gesetze gemacht worden.
warum werden relativ anglerfreundliche fischereigesetze durch bestimmungen des vdsf immens eingeschränkt(nds)?
an die gesetzgeber zu gehen ist auch ne aufgabe des verbandes, hat der vdsf ja gemacht nur eben meist im negativen sinne (einführung von sinnlosen verboten) und nicht im positiven(abschaffung der verbote).

antonio


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die 3 Buchstaben "bzw." sind der Schlüssel. Fischereigesetze sind Ländersache, da wird der Bundesverband in der Regel nicht gefragt. Und ja, ich fordere meinen Landesverband auf gesetzliche Regelungen zu ändern, wenn sie mir nicht passen. So verfolgt unser Landesverband massiv (auf Wunsch der Angler) die Abschaffung des Setzkescherverbotes im Landesfischereigesetz, aber die politischen Parteien haben da teilweise Probleme mit. Deshalb werde ich dieses zumindest bei der nächsten Wahl für meine Kreuze berücksichtigen.



und warum hat der verband das setzkescherverbot befürwortet bzw. gefordert, so daß es eingeführt wurde?#q

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



gründler schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand aufzählen welche Verbote ausschließlich von der Politik kommen????
> 
> lg


 

Alle, die in den Landesfischereigesetzen stehen.

Verbände werden lediglich um Abgabe ihrer Meinung ALS Fachgremium gebeten, haben aber keinerlei Entscheidungsbefugnis.


----------



## antonio (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Alle, die in den Landesfischereigesetzen stehen.
> 
> Verbände werden lediglich um Abgabe ihrer Meinung ALS Fachgremium gebeten, haben aber keinerlei Entscheidungsbefugnis.




es werden aber viele meinungen der fachgremien wie du sie nennst übernommen(nachtangel und setzkescherverbot als beispiel).
warum werden/wurden solche vorschläge an die politik herangetragen vom vdsf?
warum schränkt der vdsf recht liberale fischereigesetze durch seine eigenen bestimmungen wieder ein?

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Bleibt mal bitte beim Thema.
Über das, was der VDSF alles verbrochen hat und uns an Verboten und Restritkionen eingebracht, gibts andere Threds zu Genüge.
Hier gehts um die Geschichte der Fusion an Hand der Fakten.
Danke.


----------



## ivo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hier mal was neues:

1 und 2

Meine Meinung: Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Wenn der LV BRB gehen will bitte. Wir werden keinen aufhalten!


----------



## Tomasz (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Man Ivo, jetzt hast Du mir einen kleinen Augenblick lang einen großen Schrecken eingejagt|bigeyes.
Da muss man tatsächlich erstmal lesen worum es wirklich geht. Puh, na nochmal Glück gehabt. Vielleicht läßt sich der Krieg der Verbände ja tatsächlich auf diese Weise zum Vorteil von uns Anglern lösen.
Danke für die Info#h.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

http://vdsf.de/media/fusion-vdsf-dav6.html

Nun will also der VDSF die feindliche Übernahme auf diese Weise erreichen.

Naja, wenn ausgerechnet das der bayrische Verband, dessen Präsident Braun ja für das gesetzliche Abknüppelgebot plädiert und da auch mit federführend war, zusammen mit dem VDSF und Mohnert das so "bestimmt", gibt das eher eine Katastrophe als zielführend etwas Gutes  für Angler - Mißtrauisch macht da zudem, wenn das ausgerechnet auf den anglerfeindlichen VDSF-Seiten erscheint.

Das scheint eher ein Versuch zu sein, die geplante Übernahme doch noch hinzukriegen und einen restriktiven Verband zu etablieren:
*Selber schuld, wer darauf reinfällt.*

*Ausser es würde das noch kommen, was da definitiv noch fehlt:*
Die Verpflichtung in der Satzung für alle Funktionäre und Verbandsgliederungen, gesetzliche Restriktionen abzuschaffen bzw. geplante Abschaffung von Restriktionen durch die Politik nicht zu behindern (wie das aktuell Landesverbände von VDSF und DAV leider tun, von B-W über M-V und SH bis hin zum VANT..).

Und dass sich alle Funktionäre zusammen setzen, um die für die einzelnen Punkte (Setzkescher, zurücksetzen, Wertungsangeln, Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbot etc.) bereits bestehende anglerfreundlichste Regelung in den einzelnen Ländern mit den wenigsten Restriktionen dann auch in jedem anderen Bundesland durchzusetzen.

*Solange das nicht festgeschrieben ist, ist kein gemeinsamer Verband für uns satisfaktionsfähig.*

Und dass dabei auch noch DAV-Verbände wie aus Brandenburg auf die anglerfeindliche Linie des VDSF schwenken, ist mehr als traurig. Da kann man dann nur hoffen, dass die brandenburgischen Funktionäre, die einer feindlichen Übernahme durch den VDSF hier auch nicht nur zustimmen, sondern dies auch noch aktiv betreiben, das nicht von den Anglern aus ihren Vereinen bestätigt bekommen, sondern abgewählt werden.

Gerade die müssten ja die Herren aus dem VDSF kennen und zuerst dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Abschaffung von Restriktionen festgeschrieben wird - Tun sie das nicht, ist das zum einen fahrlässig auf Grund der Erfahrungen und auch gegen die Interessen der Angler insgesamt gerichtet..

Einen neuen, womöglich noch schlimmeren VDSF (egal wie das Kind dann heissen soll) als bisher, braucht nun wirklich kein Angler.

*Sollte es tatsächlich zu einer solchen Übernahme kommen, kündige ich hiermit die Gründung eines neuen Anglerverbandes an.*


----------



## ivo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Welcher Verband des DAV drängt wohl so auf eine "Fusion" ähm Übernahme? Wie gesagt: "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten." Wenn es Herrn Weichenhahn und Kopetzki so gut gefällt, bitte sollen sie gehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Die können dann gerne gehen - schlimm wäre nur, wenn die Angler in Brandenburg da tatsächlich mitgehen würden.
Wenn die sich das gefallen lassen würden, hättens sies aber auch nicht besser vedient.

Dann wird sicher bald das liberlae brandenburgische Fischereigesetz genauso Makulatur sein, wie der Gewäserpool. 
Das wird dann dieser neue VDSF sich schon unter den Nagel zu reissen wissen...


----------



## ivo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die können dann gerne gehen - schlimm wäre nur, wenn die Angler in Brandenburg da tatsächlich mitgehen würden.



Das ist dann deren Problem. 
So langsam Glaube ich die wollen es. Und wer es will soll das volle Paket bekommen.


----------



## volkerm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Falls das so kommt, bin ich mal gespannt, wie die alteingesessenen brandenburger Angler auf die neuen Errungenschaften bzgl. der Spielregeln reagieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Zumindest können sie nachher nicht sagen, es hätte niemand gewarnt oder informiert...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



volkerma schrieb:


> Falls das so kommt, bin ich mal gespannt, wie die alteingesessenen brandenburger Angler auf die neuen Errungenschaften bzgl. der Spielregeln reagieren.




Ja wie wohl, mit Entsetzen natürlich. So wie das Schaf den Metzger anschaut wenn es feststellt, dass der vermeintlich warme Stall das Schlachthaus ist.

Leider zu spät.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Und nach unseren Erfahrungen mit Verbänden (beider Seiten) ist auch davon auszugehen, dass dieses unsittliche Übernahmeangebot, auf das der DAV Brandenburg da reingefallen ist, vorher nicht mit den Mitgliedsvereinen oder gar den Anglern besprochen wurde.

Was sicherlich genauso für die anderen beteiligten Verbände vom VDSF gelten dürfte..

Denkt auch darüber mal nach:
*Ihr als Angler bezahlt die Verbände und Funktionäre mit einem Anteil eures Vereinsbeitrages!!*

*Aber weder wurdet ihr gefragt, ob ihr das bezahlen wollt, noch werdet ihr bei solch existentiellen Fragen wie der Fusion bzw. geplanten feindlichen Übernahme hier vorher um eure Meinung gefragt.*


----------



## ivo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Um mal einiges zu Zitieren: Wo bleiben die Spezialverbände des DAV? Nach der Initiative wären die weg. Unerhört.
Es wurde weiterhin nichts gesagt, welche Politik mit welchen Mitteln (feste Mitarbeiter) verfolgt werden soll. Das Präsidium bestimmt die Aufgaben der Geschäftsstelle. Und was macht die? Alles? Nix? 

Hier will man sich wohl schon mal in Position bringen für die dann neu zu vergebenden Posten im Verband. Es scheint, dass da der ein oder andere schon auf einen Posten, vielleicht als Präsident reflektiert, nicht liebe Brandenburger?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Einen schönen Monolog führt ihr hier!

offenbar ist das Interesse innerhalb des Boards diesbezüglich nicht so groß!?


----------



## gründler (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Einen schönen Monolog führt ihr hier!
> 
> offenbar ist das Interesse innerhalb des Boards diesbezüglich nicht so groß!?


 

Moin

Verlass dich drauf das fast alle im Amt stehenden wissen was im Netz und hinter den Kulissen abgeht und hier auch regelmässig lesen(nicht alle aber genug),das reicht vollkommen aus so das sich jeder selber dazu sein Bild machen kann,bezw.alles seine Runde dreht.


lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



			
				ivo schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde weiterhin nichts gesagt, welche Politik mit welchen Mitteln (feste Mitarbeiter) verfolgt werden soll. Das Präsidium bestimmt die Aufgaben der Geschäftsstelle. Und was macht die? Alles? Nix?



Nicht nur das:
Auch bei der Verbandszeitung haben sich die Brandenburger über den Tisch zieghen lassen:
Das soll sogar LAUT Satzung die jetzige VDSF-Postille werden, die AFZ-Fischwaid..

Und zu dem ganzen Thema um die VDSF-GmbH hat man in Brandenburg entweder keine Fragen oder alles geschluckt, was man vorgesetzt bekam.

Ich weiss nicht, warum die Funktionäre des DAV-Brandenburg ihre eigentlich anglerfreundliche Linie verlassen und sich dem VDSF ausliefern wollen - oder was sie davon haben oder dafür bekommen..

Es ist ein Trauerspiel und eine Katastrophe für die Angler in Deutschland..

Eine Funktionärsselbstbefriedigung ohne jede Rücksprache mit der Basis und nicht absehbaren Folgen..

Und irgendwann werden dann die Angler in den Noch-DAV-Verbänden feststellen, wohin sie geführt wurden. 

Wenn sich der neue VDSF-Verband dann ihre Gewässer unter den Nagel gerissen hat und auf einmal die gleichen restriktiven Gesetze die im Westen jahrelang schon vom VDSF vorangetrieben wurden - vom Nachtangelverbot über das Setzkescherverbot, Abknüppelgebote, Wertungsangelverbot, erschwerter gesetzlicher Zugang zum Angeln, und, und, und.. - dann auch bei ihnen gelten.

*Es zeichnet sich mit dieser Initiative der endgültige Niedergang des Angeln in Deutschland ab.*

Man sollte eigentlich mal nachfragen, ob PETA diese Initiative finanziert hat..

Und solange nicht eindeutig folgendes in der Satzung verankert wurde (auch da hat der Brandenburger DAV-Verband entweder komplett geschlafen oder - noch schlimmer - das wissentlich in Kauf genommen, warum auch immer, dass das nicht mit in die Satzung einfloss), werden wir immer dagegen kämpfen:


> Die Verpflichtung in der Satzung für alle Funktionäre und Verbandsgliederungen, gesetzliche Restriktionen abzuschaffen bzw. geplante Abschaffung von Restriktionen durch die Politik nicht zu behindern (wie das aktuell Landesverbände von VDSF und DAV leider tun, von B-W über M-V und SH bis hin zum VANT..).
> 
> Und dass sich alle Funktionäre zusammen setzen, um die für die einzelnen Punkte (Setzkescher, zurücksetzen, Wertungsangeln, Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbot etc.) bereits bestehende anglerfreundlichste Regelung in den einzelnen Ländern mit den wenigsten Restriktionen dann auch in jedem anderen Bundesland durchzusetzen.



Solange das nicht festgeschrieben ist, werden wir jeden gemeinsamen Verband bekämpfen.

Da damit deutlich wird, dass es den Funktionären nicht um ihre Angler geht (deswegen fragen sie sie ja auch vorher nicht...), sondern um ihre Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten..


----------



## daoxxnsepp (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Wenn ihr glaubt, dass sich etwas ändert, nur weil ihr euch ständig wiederholt habt ihr euch geschnitten. 

Es gab hier einige gute Posts von Boardmitgliedern - denen ist es aber offenbar zu blöd sich ständig zu wiederholen und lesen hier warscheinlich nur noch still mit oder haben sich abgemeldet etc....

Ich behaupte mal, dass der größte Teil der Member von eurer Panikmache und Hetzkampagne hier nur noch gelangweilt ist. 

@Thomas

hab vor kurzem irgendwo gelesen, dass du "angedroht" hast einen eigenen Anglerverband zu Gründen. 
Das sind doch mal worte - ich hoffe es folgen auch Taten. 
Dann kannst du deine ganzen Ideen und Vorschläge mit Einbringen und all das Verbessern was du hier ununterbrochen, in jedem Thread und jedem Post anprangerst.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## volkerm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hallo Sepp,

das ist ja keine Panikmache.
Ich masse mir an, das beurteilen zu können, da ich langjährig sowohl in den alten, wie den neuen Bundesländern fische.
Mithin DAV- wie VDSF- Regularien kenne.
Darum werde ich immer hinter den Leuten stehen, die die Rechte der Angler verteidigen, und nicht einschränken.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## daoxxnsepp (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Doch, das ist reine Panikmache und nichts anderes. 

Wenn ich immer lese .... "aber im Ausland ist alles besser, da...."
wir sind hier aber nicht im Ausland - sondern in Deutschland.

Hier denkt man eben schon in die Zukunft(aktuell z.b. Atomausstieg) und lebt nicht wie einige andere hier in der Vergangenheit.
Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht - der geht mit der Zeit und ich kann mit den Regeln leben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> @Thomas
> 
> hab vor kurzem irgendwo gelesen, dass du "angedroht" hast einen eigenen Anglerverband zu Gründen.
> Das sind doch mal worte - ich hoffe es folgen auch Taten.


Siehst Du, wegen Leuten wie Dir, die entweder nicht richtig lesen und vestehen können oder wollen, MÜSSEN wir uns leider Gottes immer wieder wiederholen.

Ich habe nie behauptet "einen eigenen Anglerverband zu gründen" - geschweige denn damit gedroht.

Sondern eine seit der Zeit, als klar wurde, dass der VDSF eine Übernahme des DAV plant, klare Entscheidung einer ganzen Gruppe von Leuten nochmal bekannt gemacht und angekündigt, das im Falle einer solchen Übernahme unter den Regularien des anglerfeindlichen VDSF und damit eines einzigen, anglerfeindlichen Verbandes in Deutschland es einen neuen Verband geben wird.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es tatsächlich zu einer solchen Übernahme kommen, kündige ich hiermit die Gründung eines neuen Anglerverbandes an.



Ich hoffe immer noch, dass das nicht nötig wird, weil entweder die Angler ihren Funktionären bei den dazu nötigen Versammlungen die Zustimmung zu dieser Übernahme verweigern oder der DAV (mal egal wie groß) weiter bestehen bleiben wird mit den jetzigen wenigstens einigermaßen anglerfreundlichen angelpolitischen Einstellungen.


----------



## volkerm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Wenn das für Dich in Ordnung ist- gut.
Ich persönlich möchte mich so wenig wie möglich gesetzlich einschränken lassen.
Ich kenne noch so Dinge wie Ethik.
Darum brauche ich Niemanden, der mir seine Vorstellungen gesetzlich aufdrückt.


----------



## ivo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Hier denkt man eben schon in die Zukunft!



Misst das Smilie mit dem rotierendem Arm am Kopf fehlt. 

Also wenn Einschränkungen die Zukunft sein sollen bitte. 
Bin eh dafür um Bayern einen Zaun zu ziehen. Und wenn wir hier eins können, dann ist es Mauern bauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Davon ab finde ich es schlicht zum kotzen, dass wie im VDSF nun auch beim DAV in Brandenburg solche undemokratischen Verhältnisse Einzug halten und weder Angler noch Vereine da vorher informiert wurden, das nicht diskutiert wurde und nur von oben aufgedrückt.

Aber wenn man sich auf den Weg zum VDSF macht, dann wohl lieber gleich richtig...

Ich hoffe, dass diese undemokratischen Brandenburger Funktionäre von den Anglern dafür die Quittung erhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

So gehts mir auch..........


----------



## daoxxnsepp (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ja - lebt ihr nur weiterhin im gestern.... 
und bau deine Mauer wenn es dir dadurch besser geht. 

Ihr verrennt bzw. ihr habt euch schon in was verrannt wo ihr einfach nicht mehr zurückkönnt, also zieht euren Stiefel durch und macht es besser wenn ihr es nicht verstehen wollt. 

schade, dass dieses echt schöne Forum dadurch Missbraucht wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Lieber im gestern als weiter unter der anglerfeindlichen VDSF-Fuchtel - wohl wahr ;-)

Nur gut, dass nachher kein Angler sagen kann, er hätte es nicht gewusst, wenn er dann mit den "Segnungen" des neuen Verbandes überzogen werden wird..

Und kein Funktionär - das ist das Schöne daran, wenn alles öffentlich ist schon vorher ..

Und das öffentlich zu machen, das ist unser Job, den machen wir weiter.

Denn Schweigen, von oben diktieren, abnicken und weitere undemokratische Verhältnisse gibt es gerade im VDSF ja nun schon lange genug - und wirklich schade, dass das gerade nun auch in Brandenburg beim DAV so losgeht (oder ist das  da auch schon länger so??)..

Da muss wenigstens ein bisschen Diskussion reinkommen, bevor sich dann der DAV tatsächlich vom VDSF vollends übernehmen lässt..




.. unabhängig davon, dass es immer mindestens zwei Verbände in Deutschland geben wird,  wenn es nur noch einen gemeinsamen Verband unter VDSF-Fuchtel geben sollte.. 
*Die Einheit der Angler wird mit einem restriktiven Verband ala VDSF/DAFV nie mehr kommen können!*
Dann gibts halt wieder einen neuen Verband neben dem dann wohl DAFV, falls sich der DAV  tatsächlich vom VDSF einsacken lassen sollte...


----------



## volkerm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Sepp,

dann lege doch mal sachlich dar, wo die Vorteile für Angler in Restriktionen, die vom Verband gefördert werden, liegen.
Die Leute, die hier schreiben, sind keine dummen Jungs.
Argumente kann man diskutieren, und soll man auch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Einen schönen Monolog führt ihr hier!
> 
> offenbar ist das Interesse innerhalb des Boards diesbezüglich nicht so groß!?



Da irrst Du, und das gewaltig.



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Wenn ihr glaubt, dass sich etwas ändert, nur weil ihr euch ständig wiederholt habt ihr euch geschnitten.
> 
> Es gab hier einige gute Posts von Boardmitgliedern - denen ist es aber offenbar zu blöd sich ständig zu wiederholen und lesen hier warscheinlich nur noch still mit oder haben sich abgemeldet etc....
> 
> ...



Glaube kaum, dass es denen "zu Blöd ist, sich ständig zu wiederholen" oder das die sich gelangweilt fühlen durch "Panikmache und Hetzkampagne". Es soll Leute geben, die sich durch die Berichterstattung hier im Board dazu angehalten fühlen auch einmal die Ärmel hochzukrempeln und den Funktionären Dampf unterm Hintern zu machen. Auch wenn das etwas schwierig erscheint, denn einige von diesen Herren kleben so sehr an ihren Sesseln, dass sie das Feuer nicht wahrhaben wollen.

Hat es bei der von Dir geäußerten "Panikmache und Hetzkampagne" schon einmal eine Nachricht gegeben, die sich als Unwahr herausstellte? Außer bei ein paar kleinen Nebenkriegsschauplätzen - für die sich Thomas entschuldigt hat - sind alle Befürchtungen eingetroffen oder gar übertroffen worden.

Hoffentlich werden noch viele Angler wachgerüttelt und die Basis der Verbände nimmt das Heft in die Hand.

So wie die letzten Jahre geht es definitiv nicht weiter.


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ja - lebt ihr nur weiterhin im gestern....



Wenn Du so die jetzigen Verbandsfunktionäre ansprechen möchtest...


----------



## Stralsund (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Endlich kommt Bewegung in die Fusionsgeschichte. Dass DAV und VDSF es auf Bundesländer-übergreifender Ebene nicht schaffen, hat sich ja schon angedeutet. Also müssen die einzelnen Landesverbände es in die Hand nehmen.
Mit MeckPom, BRB, THR und Bayern sind 3 liberale Verbände dabei (Touristenfischereischein, kein Nachtangelverbot, kein Abknüppelgebot), die die Initiative ergreifen. Diese Verbände werden sich vom VDSF/ Bayern nicht einschränken lassen. Eher bleibt die Hoffnung, dass es in Bayern zukünftig liberaler zugeht.
Wenn jetzt noch mehr Verbände mitziehen, ist es durchaus eine positive Entwicklung.
Bin ja gespannt, wie die Sachsen und die Schleswig-Holsteiner reagieren.
Ich sehe das nicht so schwarz und schon gar nicht als Untergang des Angellandes. 
Das Letzte, was wir brauchen, wäre aber noch ein neuer Anglerverband als Initiative des Anglerboards, der sich erst komplett neu positionieren müsste. 
Oder glaubt einer ernsthaft, dass die Landesverbände und Vereine massenweise einem Anglerverband eines restriktiven, populistischen Internetforums beitreten?
Bleibt das, was ihr seid - eine KommunikationsPlattform! Die informiert - auch über Verbands- und Vereinsprobleme - und auf der sich Klaus und Dieter Angeltipps geben. In der aktiven Angelpolitik habt ihr nichts verloren. Ihr habt es ja nicht mal geschafft im Forum mehr als 20 Boardies zu mobilisieren für die Angelpolitik und nun mittlerweile bei fast jedem Landesverband tiefe Gräben gezogen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Endlich kommt Bewegung in die Fusionsgeschichte. Dass DAV und VDSF es auf Bundesländer-übergreifender Ebene nicht schaffen, hat sich ja schon angedeutet. Also müssen die einzelnen Landesverbände es in die Hand nehmen.
> Mit MeckPom, BRB, THR und Bayern sind 3 liberale Verbände dabei (Touristenfischereischein, kein Nachtangelverbot, kein Abknüppelgebot), die die Initiative ergreifen. Diese Verbände werden sich vom VDSF/ Bayern nicht einschränken lassen. Eher bleibt die Hoffnung, dass es in Bayern zukünftig liberaler zugeht.
> Wenn jetzt noch mehr Verbände mitziehen, ist es durchaus eine positive Entwicklung.
> Bin ja gespannt, wie die Sachsen und die Schleswig-Holsteiner reagieren.
> ...



|good:
damit hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Endlich kommt Bewegung in die Fusionsgeschichte. Dass DAV und VDSF es auf Bundesländer-übergreifender Ebene nicht schaffen, hat sich ja schon angedeutet. Also müssen die einzelnen Landesverbände es in die Hand nehmen.
> Mit MeckPom, BRB, THR und Bayern sind 3 liberale Verbände dabei (Touristenfischereischein, kein Nachtangelverbot, kein Abknüppelgebot), die die Initiative ergreifen. Diese Verbände werden sich vom VDSF/ Bayern nicht einschränken lassen. Eher bleibt die Hoffnung, dass es in Bayern zukünftig liberaler zugeht.
> Wenn jetzt noch mehr Verbände mitziehen, ist es durchaus eine positive Entwicklung.
> Bin ja gespannt, wie die Sachsen und die Schleswig-Holsteiner reagieren.
> ...



Unter dem Dach des VDSF - und so soll es laut meinem Verständnis der Initiative werden - glaube ich kaum an eine positive Lösung. Eher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Gewässerpools aufgelöst werden und im Osten sich diesbezüglich Westzustände einstellen.

Dann heißt es nur noch: Geld regiert die (Angler-) Welt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Mit MeckPom, BRB, THR und Bayern sind 3 liberale Verbände dabei


Bayern mit dem gesetzlichen Abknüppelgebot (das Interview mit dem Präsidenten Braun dazu ist bei uns zu lesen) ist alles, nur nicht liberal - bzw. liberal im bayrischen Sinne, was letzten Endes noch restriktiver als der VDSF-Bund bedeuten dürfte.

Und was hat das mit "liberal" zu tun, dass für dieses Handeln der genannten Verbände nicht mal ansatzweise in Vereinen und mit den Anglern vorher diskutiert wurde - bei so einem existentiell wichtigen Thema?

Zur Liberalität gehört unabdingbar auch demokratisches Gebaren, Information und Diskussion.

Diese Initiative wurde Mitgliedsvereinen und Anglern jedoch in all diesen "liberalen" Verbänden von oben ohne Diskussion und Abstimmung aufgedrückt - so wie man es vom VDSF eh schon kennt.

Und wenn dann noch VDSF-Präsident Mohnert und das VDSF-Präsidium dazu Beifall klatschen, wobei das bisher genau die waren, die eine Fusion zum scheitern geführt haben - ebenfalls gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss -  dann sollten auch langsam auch dem letzten gutgläubigen Angler Zweifel an der Seriosität dieser Initiative und der sie tragenden Verbände kommen......

Wenn aber in dieser ominösen gemeinsamen Satzung schon verankert ist, dass die VDSF-Postille auch zukünftig das Verbandsblatt sein soll und kein Wort über die VDSF-GmbH   und den nicht bekannten Geldfluss da verloren wird (ist  immerhin 100%ige VDSF-Tochter) , sollte spätestens dann wirklich jeder begreifen, woher der Wind wirklich weht............



> Ihr habt es ja nicht mal geschafft im Forum mehr als 20 Boardies zu mobilisieren für die Angelpolitik und nun mittlerweile bei fast jedem Landesverband tiefe Gräben gezogen.


Wie kann man tiefe Gräben ziehen, wenn sich angeblich keiner dafür interessiert?
;-)))
Abgesehen davon wäre ich wirklich stolz darauf, wenn durch unsere Infos auch endlich mal Funktionäre zum nachdenken kommen würden und nicht mehr alles nur abnicken - im VDSF wie im DAV, ob in Gräben oder auf Bergen..



> Oder glaubt einer ernsthaft, dass die Landesverbände und Vereine massenweise einem Anglerverband eines restriktiven, populistischen Internetforums beitreten?


Nur mal wieder zur Info (schade, wenn man das immer wiederholen muss, weil einige nicht lesen wollen oder verstehen können ...):
Das wird KEIN Verband vom Anglerboard sein, das Anglerboard wird dafür lediglich (wie auch allen existierenden Verbänden immer schon angeboten) die Kommunikationsplattform zur Verfügung stellen.

Es wird kein Verband wie jetzt bekannt sein, in dem Angler nur mittelbar zahlende Zwangsmitglieder über ihre Vereine sind, sondern es werden nur die einzelnen Angler freiwillig Mitglied werden können (auch wenn sie in anderen Verbänden schon zwangsweise organisiert sein sollten, aber wie so oft die Verbandspolitik nicht mittragen wollen) - und das auch kostenlos.

Und - auch wie schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Das wird ultima ratio sein, wenn tatsächlich nur noch ein Verband unter Diktion des VDSF existieren sollte - egal ob der DAFV oder sonstwie heissen würde..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Als zuletzt die Fusion von Mohnert mit seinem ominösen Brief quasi als gescheitert verkündet wurde, haben wir intern natürlich über Motive und Absichten spekuliert. Wir haben dabei auch über die Drohung der Bayern geredet und wie diese Austrittsdrohung mit der Reaktion von Mohnert unter einen Hut zu bringen wäre. 
Ich habe seinerzeit sofort den Standpunkt vertreten, dass unter Bayerischer Federführung eine Fusion auf der Ebene der willigen Landesverbände (VDSF und DAV) bevorstehen wird. Und ich fand das auch gar nicht abwegig oder katastrophal.
In so fern hat mich das jetzt nicht wirklich überrascht.

Eine echte Überraschung - und zwar eine, die mir tiefe Sorgenfalten bereitet - ist die Verlautbarung von Mohnrt zu diesem Vorhaben.
Mohnert fordert ja alle Landesverbände auf, diese Fusion auf Landesebene zu unterstützen. 

Warum fordert ein Verbandspräsident dazu auf, sich vom eigenen Verband loszusagen? 

Betrachtet man dahin gehend die Geschehnisse der letzten Zeit wird so manches unverständliche Verständlich.

Die Bayern gehen zunächst offenkundig auf Konfrontationskurs mit dem VDSF. Sie sprechen die Drohung aus den VDSF zu verlassen, wenn die Fusion nicht gelingt.
Fast im Anschluß daran verfasst Mohnert ein Schreiben, welches auch die letzte Hoffnung auf eine Fusion endgültig vernichtet. Warum nimmt Mohnert den Austritt seines größten Landesverbandes nicht nur in Kauf, sondern provoziert das auch noch? 

Seinerzeit nur mit dem Größenwahn eines Königs ohne Land zu erklären, erscheint dieses Vorgehen nun absolut logisch. Und schon schweifen die Gedanken noch weiter zurück, streifen die unendlich störrische Haltung des VDSF während der Fusionsgespräche, bleiben etwas länger an der eigenmächtigen Auflösung der 12er Komission hängen und enden bei den manchmal seltsamen Reaktionen bzw. Nichtreaktionen einiger Landesverbände. 

Führt man sich all das vor Augen, ergibt das Ganze plötzlich einen Sinn. Es handelt sich schlicht und einfach um ein von langer Hand geplantes Manöver mit dem eindeutigen Ziel der feindlichen Übernahme. Ein Manöver, in dem Mohnert nicht die alleinige Hauptrolle spielt, sondern in der er offenbar Bayern, Thüringen und Brandenburg von Anfang an im Rücken hatte.

Es tut sich ein Abgrund von Ränkeschmieden und Hinterhältigkeiten auf, die sogar meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen noch übertroffen haben. 

MV erklärt sich nun solidarisch mit den Gründern des " Neuen" Verbandes. Man ist ja schon VDFS Hochburg, und in MV ist ja alles prima. Ist es auch, jedenfalls zum größten Teil. Man vergisst dort nur, dass man zwar VDSF heißt, die Führung aber noch nicht VDSF ist. Doch das wird sich ändern, so wie es sich bisher in jedem Bundesland geändert hat, in dem der VDSF auch faktisch seine Finger im Spiel hatte. Und so wird das auch in MV, Thürngen und Brandenburg kommen. 
So wie man den Unternehmen der ehemaligen DDR die tollsten Versprechungen gemacht hat, wie man den Menschen dort das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen hat, und wie man die Menschen zum größten Teil enttäuscht und ausbluten hat lassen, wie man Werte und Vermögen abgesaugt hat, so wird das auch in der letzten Bastion, dem Angelsport, der Fall sein. So wie man dort nun zwar tolle Straßen und Autobahnen hat, leider aber kaum Jobs und somit kaum Geld, sich ein vernünftiges Auto zu leisten, so wird es dort auch weiterhin tolle Gewässer geben. Nur man kann sie halt nicht mehr oder nur noch sehr eingeschränkt nutzen. So wie in den alten Bundesländern schon seit Jahrzehnten.

Doch zurück zu Mohnert.

Wie ist er als Präsident des größten Deutschen Anglerverbandes nun einzuschätzen?

Ist er der bauernschlaue Macher mit mafiösen Handlungsstrukturen? Ist er eine hölzerne Marionette mit Größenwahn? Oder ist er einfach nur eine bedeutungslose Figur, ferngelenkt von anderen, die im Hintergrund die Fäden spinnen? 

Vielleicht von allem ein wenig, das wird die Zeit zeigen.

Ich bin jedenfalls der festen Überzeugung, dass der Präsident des "neuen" Verbandes nicht Mohnert, sondern Braun heißen wird. Vogelgezwitscher verbreitet sich schnell, und wenn viele Vögelchen das gleiche Lied zwitschern, ist das kaum zu überhören.

Mohnert wird vermutlich feststellen dass die Leute die heute hinter ihm stehen diese Positon nur eingenommen haben, um ihm besser in den Hintern treten zu können.

Damit ist er allerdings immer noch besser dran als die Angler, denn denen wird zusätzlich noch die Hose geklaut.

In Anbetracht dieser Entwicklung wird mir der ominöse Herr Karol sogar noch ein Stück sympathischer. Er ist zumindest der Einzige der laut die Anglerschaft schmäht, was offenbar viele andere Funktionäre nur denken.

Die Basis wurde hier jedenfalls erneut, und ich möchte fast sagen in bisher nie dagewesener Dimension, nach Strich und Faden an der Nase herumgeführt. 

Um das nochmal klarzustellen, es ist nicht die Tatsache, dass es nun offenbar zu einem Zusammenschluß auf Landesebene kommt. Das war abzusehen und wäre grundsätzlich auch in Ordnung.

Es ist die Art und Weise und die Tatsache, dass es sich in Wirklichkeit eben um eine kalte Übernahme einiger ( aller) DAV-Verbände durch den VDSF handelt.


Die Chance, mit der gescheiterten Fusion eine wirkliche Einheit der Angler zu schaffen, die Angler bei diesem Prozess mitzunehmen und etwas wirklich großes und Gutes für die Angelfischerei in Deutschland zu tun, wurde geopfert für intrigante Machtspiele und die Vorbereitung zur Schaffung euer Pfründe.

Schade, liebe Ex DAV Angler. Aber man muss auch ganz klar sagen, dass Ihr das selber Schuld seid. 
So Schuld wie die Angler der ehemaligen Westverbände, die sich auch nie gewehrt haben. 

Ist der Zug nun abgefahren ?

Zunächst ja. Was da geschieht ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Wir haben sicher zwei bis drei Jahre zu spät angefangen, auf die unselige Verbandspolitik hinzuweisen. Leider, aber auch das ist nicht mehr zu ändern.

Nun bleibt nur noch die Macht der Vereine, diesem Verbandskonstrukt den Rücken zu kehren. Verein für Verein muss aus den Verräterverbänden austreten und deren Funktionäre zu Königen ohne Land machen. 
Sollen sie doch sehen, wer Ihnen Ihre Pfründe zahlt. 

Einen neuen Verband gründen ? Ja, sicher eine wirksame Alternative. Jedoch nicht jetzt. Nicht, solange Vereine und Angler nicht aufwachen und sich von den Schergen des VDSF lossagen. Dann ja, sofort.


----------



## volkerm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ralle,

nix, gar nix kommt.
Wir haben Deutschland.
Alle traben nach, und jammern.
Was anderes kenne ich nicht!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hardyfan (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

So wie ich das verstanden habe - nach der Lektüre der Stellungnahme des VDSF - entspricht der Satzungsentwurf exakt den Vorstellungen des VDSF bzw. dessen Verbandsausschuss.

Das hat Mohnert ganz geschickt hingekriegt. Nicht der VDSF bemüht sich um die Fusion sondern überwiegend Landesverbände aus der ehemaligen DDR.

Und da sich diese Bemühungen mit den Vorstellungen des VDSF decken ist dieser ja auch großzügig und ruft alle Landesverbände mit markigen Worten auf, die Initiative zu unterstützen.

Oder ihm passt die Initiative nicht und er hat blitzschnell - wie ein guter Funktionär das eben so kann - erkannt, dass der Zug, der ohne ihn losgerollt ist, ihn zu überfahren droht.
Da springt ein guter Funktionär besser ins Führerhaus und tut so, als ob.......

Und die Angler in den 3 Landesverbänden. Die hat keiner gefragt. Das Volk fragt nie jemand. Die Funktionäre erklären, dass alle Angler sowieso dafür sind und es eben das Beste sei, dass......


----------



## ivo (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls der festen Überzeugung, dass der Präsident des "neuen" Verbandes nicht Mohnert, sondern Braun heißen wird. Vogelgezwitscher verbreitet sich schnell, und wenn viele Vögelchen das gleiche Lied zwitschern, ist das kaum zu überhören.



Ich gebe dir in allem Recht. Nur hier denke ich, hat sich noch ein anderer Chancen ausgerechnet auf den Kaiserthron. Der Mann heißt Kopetzki.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Und die Angler in den 3 Landesverbänden. Die hat keiner gefragt. Das Volk fragt nie jemand. Die Funktionäre erklären, dass alle Angler sowieso dafür sind und es eben das Beste sei, dass......


Tja, da scheint wieder die gute demokratische Kultur des VDSF hell  leuchtend am Anglerhimmel, und hält nun auch schon Einzug beim DAV in Brandenburg - und auch beim vierten Verband aus MeckPomm wurde wohl vor seiner Jubelarie kein Angler oder Mitgliedsverein befragt oder darüber diskutiert..

Auch hier wieder schön zu sehen, wie "Demokratie" und Information im VDSF funktioniert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3398146#post3398146

Und dass es mit diesem "Übernahmemodell" auch keinen Verschmelzungsvertrag geben wird (wie bei der ursprünglich geplanten Fusion voresehen), in dem geregelt werden sollte, dass nicht gleich wieder alles auf Grund der zahlenmäßigen Übermacht des VDSF einkassiert wird, was der DAV eingebracht hätte, das scheint zumindest die VDSF-hörigen Funktionäre des DAV-Brandenburg nicht zu stören..

*Was glaubt ihr denn, was eher passiert mit diesem jetzt geplanten VDSF unter neuem Namen?*
1.: Dass es in Bayern prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln geben wird und das Abknüppelgebot abgeschafft wird?

2.: Oder dass da in Brandenburg auch das Abknüppelgebot kommt und der leichtere gesetzliche Zugang zum Angeln wieder einkassiert wird?



Nach der Wende kamen Versicherungsvertreter in den Osten und es wurden Versicherungen verkauft ohne Ende.

Es hat eine Zeit gedauert, bis die Kunden merkten, dass man dafür auch zu teuer bezahlen kann..

Mal sehen, ob und wann das die Funktionäre des Brandenburger DAV-Landesverbandes merken, dass sie hier über den Tisch gezogen wurden...

Oder ob die Angler cleverer als ihre Funktionäre sind und sich nicht einfach den VDSF überstülpen lassen und sich nicht verkaufen lassen und den entsprechenden noch zu stellenden Anträgen ihrer Funktionäre widersprechen..


----------



## Hanns Peter (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder ob die Angler cleverer als ihre Funktionäre sind und sich nicht einfach den VDSF überstülpen lassen und sich nicht verkaufen lassen und den entsprechenden noch zu stellenden Anträgen ihrer Funktionäre widersprechen..



Ob clever oder nicht, auf Grund der nun geforderten Zeitschine (noch im Jahr 2011) ist es für die "MItglieder" der Landesverbände fast unmöglich noch etwas zu erreichen.

Dazu müssten in den Landesverbänden Sonderversammlungen einberufen werden um über die Fusion abzustimmen. Und daran glaube ich, trotz des Versprechens meines Landesfürsten, nicht. Es hilft anschließend nur noch der Austritt aus allen Verbänden. Evtl. ergibt sich aus der Art und Weise des Zustandekommens der Fusion sogar ein Sonderkündigungsrecht. Und wenn es den Verbänden an die Kohle geht reagieren die vll.

Demokratie sieht anders aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Es muss in all den Landsverbänden zumindest eine Mitgliederversammlung geben, die den Beschluss ihrer Funktionäre zu Austritt aus einem Verband und Eintritt in einen neuen auch legitimiert.

Auch die Brandenburger müssen da zuerst noch drüber abstimmen - das können Funktionäre nicht einfach verordnen - auch wenn sie das gerne wollen. Und das dürfte mit einem Quorum von 75% satzungsüblich versehen sein. Es sei denn, die Funktionäre finden noch einen Weg, wie sie auch diese letzte "demokratische Hürde" überwinden können...

Ansonsten ist das rechtlich eh nicht haltbar und der Verbleib im DAV wäre dann von jedem Brandenburger DAV-Angler vor Gericht einklagbar..

Noch können die Brandenburger gegen den Willen ihrer VDSF-hörigen Funktionäre dafür sorgen, dass sie im DAV bleiben..


----------



## Hanns Peter (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es muss in all den Landsverbänden zumindest eine Mitgliederversammlung geben, die den Beschluss ihrer Funktionäre zu Austritt aus einem Verband und Eintritt in einen neuen auch legitimiert.



Bei Aus- und Eintritt gebe ich Dir recht.

Aber bei einer Fusion der bestehenden Bundesverbände muss nix legitimiert werden. Da geht man dann halt mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Aber bei einer Fusion der bestehenden Bundesverbände muss nix legitimiert werden. Da geht man dann halt mit.


Doch, natürlich.
Auch da muss erst jeder Landesverband zustimmen, die ja schliesslich die Bundesverbände tragen.

ALLES, was da Funktionäre von oben verordnen meinen zu können ohne die Legitimation der Mitglieder, ist zumindest rechtlich anfechtbar..

Denn da Brandenburg laut Satzung DAV-Mitglied ist, braucht es zum Aus- oder Übertritt zwingend zuerst eine Satzungsänderung..



			
				Satzung LAV Brandenburg schrieb:
			
		

> 3.
> ........ Er ist Mitglied des Deutschen Anglerverbandes, dessen Satzung in der jeweils gültigen Fassung anerkannt wird.



Und da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich die Angler in Brandenburg nicht so über den Tisch ziehen lassen wie ihre DAV-Funktionäre...


----------



## ivo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Ob clever oder nicht, auf Grund der nun geforderten Zeitschine (noch im Jahr 2011) ist es für die "MItglieder" der Landesverbände fast unmöglich noch etwas zu erreichen.



Na nicht ganz. Es gibt da im Osten einen starken Regionalverband der eine Mitgliederabstimmung festgeschrieben hat. Und ohne die Abstimmung kann der LV nichts machen. Zum Glück. 
Diese Regelung wird einigen noch schwer im Magen liegen. Sehr gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Und ohne die Abstimmung kann der LV nichts machen.


Nachdem aber schon die Funktionäre des DAV in Brandenburg die undemokratischen Sitten und Gebräuche des VDSF angenommen haben, ist zu befürchten, dass auch die Mitgliedsvereine und Angler da auch nur wie im VDSF abnicken, was von oben vorgegeben wird.

Informiert und diskutiert im Vorfeld bei einer so existentiellen Frage wurde ja auch schon nicht, auch wie im VDSF - und scheinbar lassen sich das ja die Brandenburger Angler gefallen - ich habe jedenfalls noch kein aufheulen vernommen deswegen oder den Antrag auf eine Sondersitzung zur Abwahl der jetzigen Funktionäre wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten.

Und dann wird der DAV-Brandenburg eingesackt vom VDSF wie weiland der DAV in MeckPomm - Oder wie nach der Wende die DDR auch ohne "Satzungsänderung" einfach geschluckt wurde.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



ivo schrieb:


> Na nicht ganz. Es gibt da im Osten einen starken Regionalverband der eine Mitgliederabstimmung festgeschrieben hat. Und ohne die Abstimmung kann der LV nichts machen. Zum Glück.
> Diese Regelung wird einigen noch schwer im Magen liegen. Sehr gut.




Wenn ich nix übersehen habe, gilt das nur bei einer Auflösung des Verbandes.
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das mit einfacher Stimmenmehrheit über den Verbandsausschuß geregelt wird. 

Die Satzungsänderung, vor allem hinsichtlich dieses Punktes

_i) Die Unterstützung von Mitgliedern bei der Erhaltung und Schaffung von  Möglichkeiten zur Ausübung des Angelns in *allen seinen Formen*._


kommt dann später.


----------



## Hardyfan (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Es gibt ein Umwandlungsgesetz, das u.a. auch die Verschmelzung regelt.
Hier ist eine ganz gute Seite, die die teilweise komplizierten Vorgänge einigermaßen verständlich beschreibt:

http://www.lsb-berlin.net/330.0.html

Eine Mitgliederversammlung muss dazu beschliessen (siehe Link bei: Verfahren einer Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme.


----------



## Zoddl (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich versuche ja immer noch das "Gute" in allem zu sehen... 

Mal ganz blöd nebenbei gefragt:
Gibt es dieses Initiativpapier (bereits) auch in einer "Version", auf der sowohl der Präsident des TLAV und der Präsident des LAVB unterschrieben haben?
Mecklenburg hat reagiert... okay. Warum auch immer!

Wäre es möglich, das diese Initiative vom LV Bayern in der Hoffnung gestartet wurde, eine Fusion der Bundesverbände unter den Statuten des VDSF zu forcieren?

Mir fehlt da eine gewisse Logik, wenn der TLAV tatsächlich diese Initiative unterstützen sollte, speziell im Hinblick zum Thema AVFOT.


Die einzigen Infos, die ich bisher zu dieser Initiative gefunden habe, stammen von der VDSF - Bund Seite. Auf den Seiten der beteiligten LV war davon jedoch nix zu lesen... habt ihr da mehr?


Wie gross ist eigentlich eure Sammlung von Mailadressen der einzelnen Vereine? Wenn schon der eigene Landesverband nicht aufklärt/informiert...


Zoddl


----------



## ivo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nix übersehen habe, gilt das nur bei einer Auflösung des Verbandes.
> Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das mit einfacher Stimmenmehrheit über den Verbandsausschuß geregelt wird.
> 
> Die Satzungsänderung, vor allem hinsichtlich dieses Punktes
> ...



Nein Ralle, dass gilt explizit bei einer Fusion. Wurde so auf der JHF des AVE beschlossen und muss so umgesetzt werden. Da kommt keiner drum herum. Ohne die Abstimmung gibts auch nichts im LVSA. Zum Glück.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Umwandlungsgesetz, das u.a. auch die Verschmelzung regelt.
> Hier ist eine ganz gute Seite, die die teilweise komplizierten Vorgänge einigermaßen verständlich beschreibt:
> 
> http://www.lsb-berlin.net/330.0.html
> ...



Ich bin kein Jurist, daher mag ich mich irren.

Ich sehe da weder Auflösung noch Verschmelzung.
Eine Verschmelzung wäre entstanden, wenn die Dachverbände VDSF und DAV zusammengegangen wären.

Hier entsteht aber ein völlig neuer Verband, und dem können die Landesverbände genauso beitreten, wie es bei einem Wechsel vom VDSF zum DAV oder umgekehrt der Fall gewesen wäre. Da sind m.M. nach nur die Kündigungsfristen einzuhalten, was eine rein formelle Sache sein dürfte.

Ziemlich sicher kommt es dann später zu einer Verschmelzung des VDSF mit dem neuen Verband, resp. der VDSF wird de fakto nur umbenannt. 

Wie gesagt, ich mag mich in den juristischen Feinheiten irren, aber das Ergebnis ist unterm Strich eine feindliche Übernahme.

Nachtrag @Ivo

Wie gesagt, ich sehe da keine Fusion. Nur ein Wechsel in einen neuen Verband.


----------



## ivo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ralle, dass ist bei uns Verbandsbeschluss. Denn kann man nicht so einfach umgehen. Hier muss abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Wie gesagt, ich sehe da keine Fusion. Nur ein Wechsel in einen neuen Verband.


Laut Satzung ist der DAV-Brandenburg DAV-Mitglied.
Also muss vor einem Austritt/Verschmelzung oder was auch immer eine Satzungsänderung her - würde ich mal so behaupten, auch ohne Jurist zu sein..

@ Zoddl:
Es gibt nur die Satzung, in der schon festgelegt wurde, dass die VDSF-Postille das zukünftige Verbandsblatt sein wird (hört da auch wer Nachtigallen trapsen?), die von diesen drei Verbänden unterschrieben wurde.

Alles andere - auch was mit der VDSF-GmbH mit nicht bekannten Geldflüssen passieren soll - ist defintiv nirgends bekannt ausser bei den Funktionären, die das ohne Abstimmung, Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen und bei den Anglern so von oben diktieren wollen.

Ín meinen Augen eine ganz durchsichtige Geschichte, mit der DAV endlich  ohne Widerstand und einbringen sowie in einem Verschmelzungsvertrag festzuschreibenden eigener, anglerfreundlícher Ideen, übernommen oder wenigstens kaputt gemacht werden soll.

Und der DAV in Brandenburg lässt sich das auch noch gefallen.......

Nichts gelernt, muss man da konstatieren.
Weder aus der deutschen Geschichte mit der Übernahme der DDR noch aus dem jahrzehntelangen, anglerfeindlichen Verhalten des VDSF, der dann seine restriktiven Maßnahmen auch endlich in allen Bundesländern - auch und gerade im bisher anglerfreundlichen Brandenburg - durchsetzen kann.

Und dann jammern wieder alle wenns zu spät ist, statt dass sie jetzt ihre Funktionäe abwählen (Sondersitzung beantragen) - nicht besser verdient, kann man da nur sagen..


----------



## Zoddl (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Zoddl:
> Es gibt nur die Satzung, in der schon festgelegt wurde, dass die VDSF-Postille das zukünftige Verbandsblatt sein wird (hört da auch wer Nachtigallen trapsen?),* die von diesen drei Verbänden unterschrieben wurde.*


Der einzige Verband, der nachweislich/sichtbar in dem verlinkten Dokument unterschrieben hat, ist der Bayerische LV! Vom Thüringer und Brandenburger LV sind in diesem PDF noch keine Unterschriften zu sehen. 

Daher ja auch meine Frage:
Handelt es sich tatsächlich um eine Initiative von allen *drei *Landesverbänden? 
Oder versucht Bayern (in Persona der Hr. Braun?) hier für seine eigene Initiative, die eben auf den VDSF - Statuten aufsetzt, erst noch Thüringen und Brandenburg zu gewinnen?
Ist das Dokument bereits von TLAV und LAVB unterzeichnet, wäre meine Frage ja beantwortet... nur eben letzte Info fehlt mir eben.


Nachtrag:
Mir kommt es halt spanisch vor, dass sich irgendwer im TLAV dazu bereit erklärt, mit diesem Schreiben/Initiative einem Mohnert den Rücken zu stärken. Ruft man sich den heftigen Briefwechsel in Erinnerung, die nach Bekanntwerden der Austrittserklärung des TLAV aus dem VDSF ja auch hier zu lesen waren, so ergibt das für mich eben keinen Sinn bzw. ersichtlichen Grund!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Du hast recht, die anderen sind nur im Briefkopf mit drin, auch mit als Unterzeichner aufgeführt, nur fehlt die Unterschrift.

Warum der TLAV?
Weil die viele Kröten schlucken würden um einen einheitlichen Verband hinzukriegen wegen des Druckes diesbezüglich, den die von ihrer Landesregierung bekommen.

Die Brandenburger, weil sie nicht als Naturschutzverband anerkannt wurden in Brandenburg und deswegen unbedingt die Fusion unter dem Dach des VDSF wollen, um das zu erreichen. Da sie immer wieder deswegen Gewässer an Naturschutzverbände verlieren.

Die Katastrophe ist dabei halt, dass sie wegen dieser Dinge das Interesse der Anglerschaft insgesamt aus dem Auge verlieren und mit dem restriktiven VDSF-Bund und den noch restriktiveren Bayern paktieren.

Sozusagen den Teufel mit dem Beelzhebub austreiben wollen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der DAV in Brandenburg lässt sich das auch noch gefallen.......
> 
> Nichts gelernt, muss man da konstatieren.
> Weder aus der deutschen Geschichte mit der Übernahme der DDR noch aus dem jahrzehntelangen, anglerfeindlichen Verhalten des VDSF, der dann seine restriktiven Maßnahmen auch endlich in allen Bundesländern - auch und gerade im bisher anglerfreundlichen Brandenburg - durchsetzen kann.
> ...



Da hast Du leider Recht. Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit mit einem Verwandten (Angler in einem DAV Verein) aus Brandenburg unterhalten und ihn dabei gefragt wie er zu dem ganzen Thema steht. 
Er wusste überhaupt nichts von dem was da auf ihn zukommt. Er war, und ist es sicher immer noch, der Meinung das es nicht so schlimm sein wird. #t 
Sich über das Thema aber selber mal zu informieren oder Infos darüber über seinen Verein einzuholen war/ist er aber auch zu bequem.
Das Gejammer, seins und das vieler anderer Angler gerade im Osten, wenn es denn dann doch so kommt wie man es sich denken kann habe ich jetzt schon in den Ohren.
Und so Leid es mir tut, in diesem Fall hält sich mein Verständnis und Mitleid in Grenzen.

Es ist halt so das die Funktionäre des VDSF um diese Trägheit und Gleichgültigkeit des größten Teils der Angler, egal ob nun im eigenen Verband oder beim DAV, wissen und diese für ihre Zwecke ausnutzen. 
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es aber beschämend das es beim DAV, immer noch, Funktionäre gibt die diesen Rattenfängern auf den Leim gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Deswegen informieren und diskutieren wir - Damit nachher niemand sagen kann, er hätte es nicht wissen können..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Das ist auch Gut und Richtig so.#6 :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Die VDSF-Schergen und ihre DAV-Übernahmekanditaten werden das vielleicht anders sehen..
:g:g


----------



## Zusser (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Der Fuchs ist im Hühnerstall! - Wie anders wäre das Gegacker zu erklären, das hier plötzlich losgebrochen ist, nachdem Ivo am Freitag Nachmittag über die Initiative pro „Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.“ berichtet hat.

Ein Highlight ist für mich dabei die Ankündigung von Thomas, einen Anglerverband zu gründen. Endlich!


Was ich dagegen vermisse, ist die sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit diesem Satzungsentwurf.
Ich kenne mich ja nicht so aus, aber einiges von dem was immer gefordert wurde ist ja drin:
Als Verbandszweck wird die "...Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei" erwähnt.
Überregionale Spezialverbände werden als Mitglieder gleichermaßen wie Landesverbände aufgenommen. Das wurde doch immer wieder verlangt.

Deshalb die ernsthafte Frage: Was kritisiert ihr konkret an diesem Satzungsentwurf?


----------



## ivo (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> §5.2
> Ordentliche Mitglieder können Landesverbände werden...



Ich sehe keine Spezialverbände. Aber sicher nur nen Lesefehler meinerseits.:g


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Spezialverbände. Aber sicher nur nen Lesefehler meinerseits.:g


 
§4Nr.1Satz2


----------



## Zusser (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Spezialverbände. Aber sicher nur nen Lesefehler meinerseits.:g


Ist ja auch schon recht spät, also durchaus verständlich.

§4 Abs.1
Der Begriff Landesverband bezeichnet in dieser Satzung Verbände, deren Organisationsbereich i.d.R. ein Bundesland der aber Teile davon umfasst. *Er gilt auch für überregionale Spezialverbände. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Die Satzung ist und war doch nicht das grundsätzliche Problem.

> Nur, warum jetzt auf einmal?

> Warum stimmt auch jetzt Mohnert und sein Präsidium zu, nachdem sie diese genau diese Punkte (Angeln mit aufzunehmen, Bezahlung von Präsidiumsmitgliedern, Spezialverbände etc.) für die Satzng bisher vehement abgelehnt hatten?

> Warum wird ausgerechnet das VDSF-Verbandsblatt satzungsgemäß schon festgeschrieben als zukünftige Verbandspostille?

> Warum wurden Angler und Vereine der Verbände, die das unterschrieben haben, nicht vorher dazu befragt - und nicht vorher mit denen darüber dislutiert?

> Warum wird nicht von den einzelnen Verbände der Weg beschrieben, wie man satzungsgemäß dorthin gelangen will?

> Warum wird nichts darüber geschrieben, was mit den alten Bundesverbänden passieren soll?

> Warum liest man nix zur VDSF-GmbH mit unbekannten Geldflüssen als 100%-Tochtrer des VDSF und was mit der passieren soll?

Das ist daher nach wie vor für mich ein recht durchsichtiger Versuch, den DAV einfach zu übernehmen - daher sprang wohl auch gleich der VDSF-Bund auf.

Vielleicht nach dem Motto des alten bayrishen Königs Ludwig beim Krieg gegen die Franzosen vor der Schaffung der deutschen Einheit durch Bismarck:
"Wenn ichs nun doch nicht verhindern kann, setz ich mich gleich an die Spitze der Bewegeung"..

Und da es nach diesem Modell auch keinen Verschmelzungsvertrag geben muss - wie ursprünglich mal ausgemacht -  kann man direkt die eigentlich anglerfreundlichen Vorstellungen des DAV kassieren dank der zahelnmäßigen Übermacht - wohl schon immer der Wunsch sowohl des VDSF wie auch Herrn Mohnerts..

Und dass gerade die Brandenburger das nicht diskutiert sehen wollen und somit diese genauso undemokratisch agieren wie bisher die VDSF-Verbände und der VDSF-Bund, zeigt nur, dass die selber schon wissen, dass sie das so wohl kaum bei ihren Mitgliedern durchbringen werden.

*Man kann eh keinem VDSF-Funktionär oder Verband trauen, denen vom DAV nur äußerst eingeschränkt.*

Wenn sich dann solche "Helden" so im Geheimen zusammentun, sollte bei jedem Angler zuerst mal die Alarmglocke läuten. 
Vor allem dann, wenn so wie hier das alles wieder in Hinterzimmern ohne jede Beteiligung der Mitgliedsvereine und Angler ausgekaspert wurde.

Dabei kam in den letzten Jahrzehnten noch nie was Gutes für uns Angler raus. 
Nur immer weitere sinnlose Verbote und Restriktionen.
Warum sollte das dann diesmal anders sein?
Wenn, dann hätten diese Verbände und Funktionäre das ja vorher offen in den Raum stellen und diskutieren können........

Alleine, dass dies nicht geschah zeigt, dass man der ganzen Chose in keisnter Weise vertrauen kann, sowenig wie den beteiligten Verbänden und Funktionären.

*Denen gehts doch wohl  nach wie vor nur und ausschliesslich um Pöstchen und Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten - Würde es auch wenigstens mit um Angler gehen, hätten sie schon im Vorfeld versucht, diese auch mit ins Boot zu holen.*

Und wenn ein Verbandskonstrukt schon auf so undemokratischen Wege startet, was ist erst dann zu erwarten, wenn die sich nachher legitimiert fühlen?

Warum sollten die überhaupt nochmal wegen irgendwas nachfragen bei ihren Anglern, wenn die scheinbar eh alles abnicken und sich gefallen lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Daher:
Wenn ein neuer, gemeinsamer Verband, dann genügt es nicht, wenn sich die jetzt handelnden - *absolut nicht vertrauenswürdigen - *Verbände und Funktionäre einfach unter einem neuen Dach oder auch nur unter neuem Namen sammeln.

Dau gehört erst einmal, dass diese Herren die Grundsätze der Demokratrie zu beachten lernen, Information, Diskussion und Mitnahme der Angler und das *auch öffentlich in ihrer praktischen Arbeit beweisen*.

Denn auch in der VDSF-Satzung steht ja Information der Mitglieder, Angler und der Öffentlichkeit drin - wie das praktisch aussieht, weiss ja wohl jeder...

Und dass sie vorher auch öffentlich klar machen, was und wohin sie angelpolitisch wollen.

*Dass es für einen Verband zuerst einmal darum zu gehen hat, seine Klientel positiv und nicht als Gefahr darzustellen -* auch und gerade gegenüber Gesetzgebern, anderen Verbänden, Medien und Gesellschaft.

*Dass man sich als Verband wie Funktionär daher verpflichtet, die teilweise sogar von der Politik gewollte Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen nicht zu verhindern.*

Und darüberhinaus auch *gemeinsam* daran zu arbeiten, dass in allen Bundesländern die die einzelnen Anglern direkt betreffenden Punkte (Nachtangeln, Zugang zum Angeln, Wertungsangeln, Abknüppelgebote, Setzkescher etc., etc.) zumindest nach bisher schon in Deutschland in den Ländern geltendem Recht möglichst anglerfreundlich zu gestalten.

*Indem man sich zusammen setzt und ALLE Fischereigesetze durchforstet und dann versucht, die jeweils die Angler am wenigsten regulierenden Punkte in ALLEN Bundesländern durchzusetzen.*

*DAS ALLES KÖNNTEN VERBÄNDE UND FUNKTIONÄRE BEIDER SEITEN JETZT SCHON PRAKTISCH UMSETZEN, WENN SIE DAS WIRKLICH WOLLTEN - AUCH OHNE JEDE FUSION!!*

Dass sie das nicht tun, zeigt nur einmal mehr, das sie das auch nicht wollen und ihre Ziele andere sind!

Und ihnen die Angler und deren Interessen - *die ja ihre Verbände bezahlen* - vollkommen ********gal sind.


Und solange da nicht auch nur das Geringste in diese Richtung von allen Verbänden und Funktionären kommt, sondern nur "alter Wein in neue Schläuche gepackt" werden soll, bleibt nur zu konstatieren:
*Sportfischer- und Anglerverbände und Funktionäre sind für das Angeln und die Angler schlimmer als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranbestände!*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Es gibt doch ganz einfache und logische Grundsätze, denen sich JEDER Funktionär und Verband, der sich anmaßt für Angler zu sprechen, zustimmen können müsste, wenn er seine Aufgabe auch nur ansatzweise ernst nimmt, Dienstleister für Angler zu sein - Und nicht nur "Herrscher" sein will:



> 1.:
> Positive Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln gegenüber Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik
> 
> 2.:
> ...



Kein Funktionär oder Verband, der sich nicht zu diesen einfachen und logischen Punkten bekennen kann, wird von mir persönlich je als  überhaupt satisfaktionsfähig angesehen werden.

*Und zwar vollkommen wurscht ob VDSF, DAV oder DAFV:
Diese Punkte MÜSSEN in jeder Satzung festgeschrieben sein/werden bei all denen, die sich anmaßen, für Angler sprechen zu wollen.*

*Wer das als Anglerverband/funktionär nicht will, soll lieber gleich zu BUND, NABU oder PETA gehen - da sind die dann besser aufgehoben..*


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Die Satzung ist erst mal völlig Schnuppe.

Wie schon bei den bisherigen Fusionsbemühungen fehlt die Vision. Die Absichtserklärung, was man als Neuer Verband erreichen will, welche Ziele man gemeinsam verfolgen will.

Darauf muss dann die Satzung abgestimmt werden, da diese die Grundlage für die Verfolgung und das Erreichen dieses gemeinsamen Zieles ist. 

Eine Satzung ohne entsprechende Vision ist biegsam und schwammig.

Beispiel: "alle Formen waidgerechten Angelns"

Prima, aber was bedeutet das ?

Daran arbeiten, tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen wieder zu erlauben? Ist der Einsatz des Setzkeschers waidgerecht ? Ist C&R waidgerecht, oder die selektive Entnahme? Oder ist es nur waidgerecht, wenn der nicht geschonte Fang ausnahmslos entnommen wird ? 

Was steckt hinter dem ganz besonders betonten Naturschutzgeschwafel? Echter Naturschutz, wie er von Vielen Vereinen und Angler praktiziert wird? 
Lippenbekenntnisse, wie grüne Woche, Wasserkraft, und Aalfang? Naturschutz von Anglern für Angler, oder zum Ausschluß oder Einschränkung der Angelfischerei? 

Nichts, aber auch gar nichts davon ist klar und eindeutig, öffnet Tür und Tor für die altbekannte intrigante und selbstdienende Angelpolitik des VDSF. 

Es ist nichts davon zu lesen, dass die bisherigen positiven Errungenschaften und Verhältnissenicht, wie z.B. die Gewässerfonds erhalten und gestärkt werden.

Wie hat Mohnert sinngemäß geschrieben:" Vereinen bedeutet teilen". Wer teilt was zu welchen Anteilen mit wem ? 


In welcher Form würden Landes- und Kreisverbände an die Ziele des Bundesverbandes gebunden? Würden sie das überhaupt oder kann nach wie vor jeder machen, was er möchte? 

Es fehlt jede Meßlatte für zukünftige Arbeit. Man will sich offenbar auch gar nicht messen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Man will sich offenbar auch gar nicht messen lassen.


Deswegen sag ich ja:
Solange Verbände und Funktionäre sich nicht klar, eindeutig und offen zu den oben genannten 5 Punkten bekennen und die entweder in die Satzung oder als offizielle Leitlinien festschreiben, solange ist keiner dieser Verbände oder Funktionäre für Angler tragbar und dann auch besser bei NABU, BUND oder PETA aufgehoben.


----------



## Dunraven (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Ich finde den letzten Satz schön, der Präsident kann die Satzung also so ändern wie er will wenn es nötig ist um den Verein einzutragen (was bedeutet denn es ist nötig, reicht da der Verdacht wenn wir das und dies drin haben könnte es Probleme geben oder wird da so lange beantragt bis es genehmigt ist?) oder um sie zu genehmigen. Genehmigen durch wen? 

Mir ist klar das es dafür sorgt das Kleinigkeiten schnell und problemlos behoben werden, aber ich finde auch das es sehr viel Macht in die Hand einer Person gibt, denn die kann dann ja alles ändern wie sie lustig ist. Das ist aus meiner Sicht normal eine Sache die zumindest vom Vorstand oder eben einem entsprechendem Gremium zu erfolgen hätte. Denn wenn es einen Präsidenten gibt und mehrere Vizepräsidenten, die ja auch mal aus jedem der beiden Verbände kommen sollten, bedeutet es dann doch das die Vertreter des Verbandes der nicht den Präsidenten stellt nichts machen können wenn der dann etwas ändert das denen (bzw. den Mitgliedern die sie vertreten sollen) nicht passt. 

Mag ja sein das ich es falsch sehe, aber wenn ein DAV Mann/Frau dann Präsident wäre könnte der dann doch noch eben nachträglich nach der Gründung (erfolgt aufgrund der Satzung wie sie dann zum Gründungszeitpunkt aktuell war) etwas ändern/einbauen was der (dann ehemaligen) VDSF Seite nicht gefällt, bzw. andersherum wenn es ein VDSF Mann/Frau wird.

Wie gesagt evt. verstehe ich es ja auch falsch, das hängt sicher auch davon ab was denn nun "nötig ist um den Verein einzutragen" oder um "die Satzung zu genehmigen" bedeuten soll, also wie es festgestellt wird diese Entscheidung die Änderung dahingehen ist nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*



> Mir ist klar das es dafür sorgt das Kleinigkeiten schnell und problemlos behoben werden, aber ich finde auch das es sehr viel Macht in die Hand einer Person gibt, denn die kann dann ja alles ändern wie sie lustig ist


Ja, das sind ja auch mit unsere Bedenken:
Dass zukünftig noch mehr ohne Information, Diskussion und demokratische Gepflogenheiten geschieht als jetzt schon.

Vor allem in Hinblick darauf, dass die ganze Geschichte von den drei Verbänden, welche diese Initiative gestartet haben, zum einen ohne jede Diskussion mit ihren Anglern ins Leben gerufen wurde - komplett undemokratisch also.

Zum zweiten weil sich hier Verbände zusammen tun wollen, die bisher komplett unterschiedliche Ziele verfolgt haben.

Und weder aus der Satzung noch aus dem Schreiben geht hervor, für welche Ziele dieser zukünftige Verband denn nun stehen soll.

Und so schön ein gemeinsamer, starker Verband wäre, noch wichtiger wäre es zuerst mal zu wissen, für was der steht.
Und ob der auch im Gegensatz zur hier vorgeführten Initiative dann auch demokratisch arbeiten und seine Angler informieren und mitbestimmen lassen will.

Deswegen ja unsere 5 Punkte als Mindestvoraussetzung, die wir als unerlässlich in einer Satzung oder zumindest festgeschrieben als Verbandsziele sehen wollen, um überhaupt die ganze Sache bzw. die sie tragenden Verbände und Funktiionäre ernst nehmen zu können:


> 1.:
> Positive Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln gegenüber Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik
> 
> 2.:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Da diese Initiative von 3 Landesverbänden mit bisher sehr unterschiedlicher angelpolitischer Ausrichtung ausgeht und zudem aus der Satzung nicht hervorgeht, für was dieser neue Bundesverband, den diese Landesverbände da planen, angelpolitisch stehen soll, werden wir natürlich diesen 3 Verbänden dazu eine Mail schicken mit der Bitte um Aufklärung.

Denn nicht die Einheit als solche ist wichtig, sondern für was dan so ein einheitlicher Verband eigentlich steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Hier hatten wir angekündigt, dass wir die drei Verbände der Initiative zuerst nach ihren angelpolitishen Vorstellungen fragen wollen.
Wir werden dazu nun die beiden Bundesverbände anschreiben und das auch als Kopie an alle Landesverbände beider Verbände verschicken, da es nun so aussieht, als ob es wieder Verhandlungen der Bundesverbände geben würde.


----------



## Badra (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

iCH KOMM DA NET REIN!!



Honeyball schrieb:


> Doch, stimmt genau so.
> 
> Der Geschäftsbericht der VdSF-GmbH ist öffentlich und kann hier nachgelesen werden.
> Darin ist zwar die Bilanz, aber nicht die GuV veröffentlicht.
> Der Gewinn dieser GmbH ist sehr gering...:m


----------



## volkerm (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*

Kollegen,

mal eine kleine, bescheidene Frage:
Kann mal jemand erklären, wie die Verbandsleute ihre Aufwandsentschädigungen abrechnen?
Ist das irgendwo online zu lesen?

Grüße

Volker


----------

